# Brixton chitter-chatter and news Nov 2011



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 2, 2011)

There you go nipsla


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 2, 2011)

shiny shiny new thread!!


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

For completeness:
1. Old October thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-chitter-chatter-and-news-oct-2011.281888
2. Old thread now closed and unstickied.
3. This thread stickied.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> shiny shiny new thread!!



Shiny shiny new late thread


----------



## Greebo (Nov 2, 2011)

Well it's here now, and covered in grubby little pixels already.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Well it's here now, and covered in grubby little pixels already.



Everyone should leave it for an hour and watch Frozen Planet whilst Editor cleans the grubby little pixels


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2011)

.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

teuchter said:


> .



Editor's already started cleaning


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2011)

teuchter said:


> .


?


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2011)

editor said:


>


!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

editor said:


>



?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2011)

i wonder what teuchter so hastily edited


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

Greebo said:


>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i wonder what teuchter so hastily edited



Maybe a dig at someone? 

or maybe he suddenly realised Frozen Planet was on and went to watch that instead?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> or maybe he suddenly realised Frozen Planet was on and went to watch that instead?


thanks for reminding me. i need to catch up on them this week.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 2, 2011)

You'll have missed half of it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

Greebo said:


> You'll have missed half of it.



I'm watching it and recording it


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2011)

doesn't matter. can watch it anytime.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe a dig at someone?
> 
> or maybe he suddenly realised Frozen Planet was on and went to watch that instead?


I was just subscribing to the thread.

I watched some of Frozen Planet. The "making of" bit at the end was better than the documentary itself. As is often the case. They should have 50 mins of "making of" and then 10 mins of actual nature film. It would help the BBC cut costs.

Also, I found the bit at the end where DA was standing on an iceberg telling us the phone number to claim a free poster or something pretty bizarre. Surely there are better things to do with one's time on an iceberg.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2011)

Like what? You're not exactly spoilt for choice.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 3, 2011)

If I were a bloke I _might_ be tempted to write my name on it...


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2011)

Now with that wind chill, you wouldn't....


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 3, 2011)

as mine is an imaginary penis it would be equipped with various super powers - wind chill would not affect it in the least. It would also be able to write in a number of fonts.... Arial for letters, comic sans for the kids.. that sort of thing.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2011)

If you feel brave, put 'penis + frostbite' in google and hit the top left link to Images....


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 3, 2011)

why would i want to look at frostbitten cocks before 9am in the morning?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2011)

Poss for the same reason you're thinking about cocks with superpowers?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 3, 2011)

no... I really don't want to do that.  It sounds horrible.  I'll stick to my silliness thanks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I was just subscribing to the thread.
> 
> I watched some of Frozen Planet. The "making of" bit at the end was better than the documentary itself. As is often the case. They should have 50 mins of "making of" and then 10 mins of actual nature film. It would help the BBC cut costs.
> 
> Also, I found the bit at the end where DA was standing on an iceberg telling us the phone number to claim a free poster or something pretty bizarre. Surely there are better things to do with one's time on an iceberg.



I was going to say exactly the same thing.  They should do a "making of" DVD for those that don't want the programmes themselves


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2011)

In other news, the lido pool is drained and a team of men are doing loud, dusty things in it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I was just subscribing to the thread.


you're doing it wrong. you don't need to waste a post to do it.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you're doing it wrong. you don't need to waste a post to do it.


Indeed.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry to be the pedant, but this thread doesn't appear to have been stickied yet 

(Two pages and 34 posts and only one actual mention of Brixton so far )


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Sorry to be the pedant, but this thread doesn't appear to have been stickied yet
> 
> (Two pages and 34 posts and only one actual mention of Brixton so far )



If you take that B word out, it'll be 35 posts and no mention of B


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice weather for ducks


----------



## FruitSalad (Nov 4, 2011)

Let the rain complaints begin!
New here but been nosing about for a while, time to join in.
Oh Brickers, oh Brickers...


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2011)

FruitSalad said:


> Let the rain complaints begin!
> New here but been nosing about for a while, time to join in.
> Oh Brickers, oh Brickers...



I like you already.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2011)

FruitSalad said:


> Let the rain complaints begin!
> New here but been nosing about for a while, time to join in.
> Oh Brickers, oh Brickers...



Wrong thread.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 4, 2011)

Rains have been saving up their energies for the Brockwell fireworks tomorrow night.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 4, 2011)

Was thinking about this on a soggy bus ride home last night. Just how wet and/or rainy does it actually have to be to properly stop a bonfire or a firework display? Will more or less anything burn like blazes if you douse it in the right accelerant, or it's got the right amount of gunpowder, or is there a level of rain which makes the whole thing a washout? Or is it more to do with the combination of rain and wind-speed or some other factor? Am interested in the parameters of what makes things fizzle out. /arsonistmusings

(No I am NOT planning to ruin anyone else's fun. pure idle curiosity)


----------



## teuchter (Nov 4, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I like you already.


 Is it because they said "brickers"?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe. Who's to say?  *Gallic shrug*


----------



## FruitSalad (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh dear, I'm making ironic faux pas already!

The rain at the fireworks just means that the crowd is less flammable I guess. I remember when you could get waterproof bangers from France so all is ok.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2011)

Lots of little Catherine Wheels in Mackintoshes.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 5, 2011)

The Brockwell Park one was brilliant even when standing on tiptoe on the bed peering through the window.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 5, 2011)

It was the best display I've seen in Brockwell Park for years.  And the music with it was brilliant.  It was really well organised!  We've had a great night out.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 5, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> It was the best display I've seen in Brockwell Park for years.  And the music with it was brilliant.  It was really well organised!  We've had a great night out.



so true. top show.well done lambeth.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 6, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> It was the best display I've seen in Brockwell Park for years. And the music with it was brilliant. It was really well organised! We've had a great night out.



We couldn't really hear the music very well.  But agree that fireworks were brilliant - probably because they are concentrating their efforts on one display rather than several.  And we went to Khan's after which was the perfect end to the evening.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2011)

we must have been standing in a good place soundwise.. it was great where we were.. us and all the people around us and all the kids were dancing!  Khan's would have been perfect - wish we'd gone there too, but we were already pushing it with the display nipper-wise!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 6, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> It was the best display I've seen in Brockwell Park for years. And the music with it was brilliant. It was really well organised! We've had a great night out.


It was Guy Fawkes combined with the 200th Anniversary of Brockwell Hall so the music was a compilation of music over the last 200 years according to the Lambeth Council website.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah! http://www.urban75.org/blog/brockwell-park-fireworks-display-guy-fawkes-night-2011/


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It was Guy Fawkes combined with the 200th Anniversary of Brockwell Hall so the music was a compilation of music over the last 200 years according to the Lambeth Council website.



yes.. I think I mentioned that elsewhere on urban - but not on this thread. They built a giant 1811-2011 fire display which they lit just before the fireworks started and then the music started off with things like the William Tell overture and ended up with stuff like The Who (60s) and more modern music - we were having good fun towards the end as they did every decade from the 60s till now, trying to guess what song was coming next. We had hoped for Prodigy's firestarter but it wasn't to be.

It did go downhill towards the end with Michael Jackson's earth song and that "firework" song.. is it by Katy Perry?  But there will have been plenty of people there who will have loved both those, so can't really complain.


----------



## story (Nov 6, 2011)

trabuquera said:


> Was thinking about this on a soggy bus ride home last night. Just how wet and/or rainy does it actually have to be to properly stop a bonfire or a firework display? Will more or less anything burn like blazes if you douse it in the right accelerant, or it's got the right amount of gunpowder, or is there a level of rain which makes the whole thing a washout? Or is it more to do with the combination of rain and wind-speed or some other factor? Am interested in the parameters of what makes things fizzle out. /arsonistmusings
> 
> (No I am NOT planning to ruin anyone else's fun. pure idle curiosity)


 
We once had a fireworks display round a swimming pool. Most of them apart from the rockets ended up in the pool, and carried on fizzing and whirring about under the water, so I imagine rain wouldn't make much difference.

It was rather brilliant, really, in an accidental kind of way.

I think damp touch-papers are a problem though.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2011)

Bike gets stripped outside Brixton - and some bike locking tips!
http://www.urban75.org/blog/heres-w...lock-your-bike-properly-outside-brixton-tube/


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2011)

I like the tip about locking your bike next to other people's less secured ones, so that they get their bikes nicked instead.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 7, 2011)

I marvel at the days when there were spare spaces on bike racks in Brixton.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

Just chatting to a lass from Tulse Hill who got burgled during the bonfire


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I like the tip about locking your bike next to other people's less secured ones, so that they get their bikes nicked instead.


It's a sad reflection of how thieves work.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 7, 2011)

The slightly random mini-constellation of Brazilian-themed businesses (a restaurant + a butcher's + a hair salon) clustered in Brixton market (few doors down from Franco Manca / opposite the Mexican place) is now papered with A4 flyers saying LOCKS CHANGED - REPORT TO MANAGEMENT OFFICE. So, either the militant class rebranding of the market is marching on, or the Brazilians just weren't very good at paying their rent.

Not necessarily anyone's fault, and I have to admit I never found the time or money myself to go and eat Feijao de Luis in the upstairs room, even if there was a huuuuuuuge flatscreen TV and a rather nice plastic window-sticker of the Cristo de Rio Janeiro up there .... but it's a bit sad, and made me feel even sadder to see when it's directly opposite from a newly-opened, very hipstercentric new tapas bar for the Clapham set.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2011)

I noticed that for the first time a couple of weeks ago.  It's the only thing apart from the toilets that I've noticed where you can get access to upstairs so I quite fancied popping in.   too late now I guess.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 7, 2011)

trabuquera said:


> The slightly random mini-constellation of Brazilian-themed businesses (a restaurant + a butcher's + a hair salon) clustered in Brixton market (few doors down from Franco Manca / opposite the Mexican place) is now papered with A4 flyers saying LOCKS CHANGED - REPORT TO MANAGEMENT OFFICE. So, either the militant class rebranding of the market is marching on, or the Brazilians just weren't very good at paying their rent.
> 
> Not necessarily anyone's fault, and I have to admit I never found the time or money myself to go and eat Feijao de Luis in the upstairs room, even if there was a huuuuuuuge flatscreen TV and a rather nice plastic window-sticker of the Cristo de Rio Janeiro up there .... but it's a bit sad, and made me feel even sadder to see when it's directly opposite from a newly-opened, very hipstercentric new tapas bar for the Clapham set.



Slightly harsh: One of the guys running the tapas bar (Seven) comes from Peckham, and they are very friendly. Wine prices seem relatively low too.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone eaten at Sema's Cafe (23 Tulse Hill) before?
Just realised last night that I have been 2 minutes away and never been in.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone eaten at Sema's Cafe (23 Tulse Hill) before?
> Just realised last night that I have been 2 minutes away and never been in.<snip>


Not yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone eaten at Sema's Cafe (23 Tulse Hill) before?
> Just realised last night that I have been 2 minutes away and never been in.


doesn't look very exciting - i think it's just a caff


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> doesn't look very exciting - i think it's just a caff



I know. But there are caffs and caffs innit?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2011)

only good for fried breakfasts i imagine.
someone will actually have to go there and try one.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> only good for fried breakfasts i imagine.
> someone will actually have to go there and try one.



Hmmm. I don't know why I have never tried it.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hmmm. I don't know why I have never tried it.


Probably because you live nearby and just weren't hungry enough when you couldn't easily get home and eat there instead.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Probably because you live nearby and just weren't hungry enough when you couldn't easily get home and eat there instead.



Nope. Not even close that.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nope. Not even close that.


<shrug> Anyway, it doesn't seem to get a lot of passing trade which is weird, given how near it is to the bus stop.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Greebo said:


> <shrug> Anyway, it doesn't seem to get a lot of passing trade which is weird, given how near it is to the bus stop.



I know. Oddly I have strolled into all other eateries in the area, just not that one. Oh well, we may never know.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2011)

7 years I've lived about the same distance away as you and not been.  Gaijinboy has - said it was "ok"... cheap, not v. good cafe food.  It's always busy early I think.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> 7 years I've lived about the same distance away as you and not been. Gaijinboy has - said it was "ok"... cheap, not v. good cafe food. It's always busy early I think.



I have eaten in the little Portuguese place which was also not v. good cafe food but SO cheap I wanted to apologise to them after paying. Will give the place a try soon and report back...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2011)

Ah my guilty sin from Nune's is takeaway tortilla rolls... which are quite nice but a bit naughty really.  We eat quite a lot at cafes and gaijinboy wasn't that impressed with Semas... so I've never felt that inclined to try it tbh.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 8, 2011)

Sema's is alright - serviceable classic style caff food served in huge quantities, plenty of 'breakfast special' plates on offer. You're not going to be singing the praises of their organic high quality sausages or cheshire wind dried bacon perhaps , but if you want a lot of greasy food on a plate it's really not bad. Some minus points for serving eggs in those moulded round shapes mind

Sad that Feijoada de Luis (?) has closed down. Ate there a couple of times and they boasted good, cheap and big plates of Brazilian staples - their feijoida was unsurprisingly splendid for example. Really friendly too, entertaining my rudimentary Portuguese and generally seeming happy to have us in there, the chef popping out for a chat and to see how we got on with the food. Seemed to be a lot of friends and families in there - loads of children in particular - and a bit of a relaxed community feel about the place, everyone chatting away and popping in to meet each other. Offered something genuinely different from the surrounds, not least because it gave you the experience of eating upstairs and looking down on the market. Even had its own toilet too, so I suspect that the landlords could see some real potential there once the Brazilians had cleaned the place thoroughly up.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 8, 2011)

I kept meaning to get short ribs from the Brazilian butcher's stall.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 9, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Sad that Feijoada de Luis (?) has closed down. ... Even had its own toilet too, so I suspect that the landlords could see some real potential there once the Brazilians had cleaned the place thoroughly up.



It's tough that tenants have to take the risk and expense of doing places up.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Sema's is alright - serviceable classic style caff food served in huge quantities, plenty of 'breakfast special' plates on offer. You're not going to be singing the praises of their organic high quality sausages or cheshire wind dried bacon perhaps , but if you want a lot of greasy food on a plate it's really not bad. Some minus points for serving eggs in those moulded round shapes mind



Should have asked you first really 

I want some Cheshire wind dried bacon now


----------



## tarannau (Nov 9, 2011)

leanderman said:


> It's tough that tenants have to take the risk and expense of doing places up.



They had done a grand job of bringing that space back into life fwiw. Sadly no matter how clean they got their immediate surroundings inside there was a problem - when you were looking down at the market from its elevated position you could see new areas of long accumulated grime, untouched for years. The landlords could certainly have done with getting a cherry picker and cleaning some of the areas above floor level.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I want some Cheshire wind dried bacon now



Ha ha. I've now got this picture in my mind of some burnt-out venture capitalist sticking rashers of bacon on a washing line somewhere outside of Leftwich, with a Guardian food correspondent wading through a field in Glastonbury-bought wellies to interview him.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Ha ha. I've now got this picture in my mind of some burnt-out venture capitalist sticking rashers of bacon on a washing line somewhere outside of Leftwich, with a Guardian food correspondent wading through a field in Glastonbury-bought wellies to interview him.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone eaten at Sema's Cafe (23 Tulse Hill) before?
> Just realised last night that I have been 2 minutes away and never been in.


I do believe it's Onket's favourite caff now 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...n-this-dinnertime.278244/page-2#post-10537666


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 9, 2011)

I've eaten in Seema's many times - its a caff - but very cheap, speedy and big portions. Always busy at 12 noon with builders which is a good sign

The lady (dunno if her name is Seema) is always very friendly.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 9, 2011)

that ghetto blaster fabric screen thing on the front of the old fridge (now brixton electric) got ripped in the wind and partially fell down a few days ago. It's now been removed completely and the front of the building has an exciting new grey paint job.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 9, 2011)

BTW - Sema's cafe - bog standard caff IMO although some mates in Josephine Avenue made it their local for a while, before they had to move house. (Anastasi's round there was good...but has been made in to flats now)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

sparkybird said:


> I've eaten in Seema's many times - its a caff - but very cheap, speedy and big portions. Always busy at 12 noon with builders which is a good sign
> 
> The lady (dunno if her name is Seema) is always very friendly.



Gonna go in this weekend if budgets permit


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 9, 2011)

Went to Casa Morita the other day and had Huevos Rancheros which was pretty good but swimming in a sea of salsa. Girlfriend hatter had the quesidillas which she said were good but not as good as the ones from El Panzon. Casa Morita staff very friendly, polite and helpful. They've done well out of a fairly small space tbh.

That new tapas place called "Seven" (which is between franco manca and Casa Morita) is now open. Looks fairly basic inside but still manages to give off an air of poshness!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 9, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> BTW - Sema's cafe - bog standard caff IMO although some mates in Josephine Avenue made it their local for a while, before they had to move house. (Anastasi's round there was good...but has been made in to flats now)



oh yeah... Anastasi's was lovely... had completely forgotten about that.. there's a blast from the past!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 10, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> that ghetto blaster fabric screen thing on the front of the old fridge (now brixton electric) got ripped in the wind and partially fell down a few days ago.



Good


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 10, 2011)

Does Sema's do a good lasagne and chips I wonder?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Greebo (Nov 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


>


Wasn't there somebody with a thing for lasagne & chips this summer?

No good looking at me to check Sema's attempt at it - wouldn't be able to review the lasagne for you, Chilavert.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 10, 2011)

Chilavert said:


> Does Sema's do a good lasagne and chips I wonder?


I expect that's the reason it is Onket's current favourite


----------



## Onket (Nov 10, 2011)

The lasagne isn't anything to write home about but the No7 breakfast is fantastic, especially with black pudding.

The people in there are lovely too.

Go there. Eat food. Spend money.

I normally go a couple of times a week as a break from The Phoenix.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 10, 2011)

Onket said:


> The lasagne isn't anything to write home about but the No7 breakfast is fantastic, especially with black pudding.
> 
> The people in there are lovely too.
> 
> ...



how much do you spend 'eating out'?


----------



## Onket (Nov 10, 2011)

You're quite nosey, aren't you.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not sure it's very healthy to eat somewhere like that several times a week.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 10, 2011)

Onket said:


> You're quite nosey, aren't you.



yes.


----------



## Onket (Nov 10, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I'm not sure it's very healthy to eat somewhere like that several times a week.



Well, that depends.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 10, 2011)

Everything depends.


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2011)

Correct.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Onket said:


> I normally go a couple of times a week as a break from The Phoenix.



Bird still not making you sarnies?


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2011)

She's a bit busy, tbf.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 13, 2011)

i cycled past a house in brixton yesterday which had it's full display of christmas lights up in the windows


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

Glorious day out there


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Glorious day out there


isn't it just. time to turn off urbanz and get out there me thinks!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> isn't it just. time to turn off urbanz and get out there me thinks!



Damn F1 on


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 13, 2011)

Park's heaving - pick up a coffee at the lido caff, shades down and set your face to the rays!


----------



## leanderman (Nov 13, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Park's heaving - pick up a coffee at the lido caff, shades down and set your face to the rays!


unless you are at work. boohoo!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2011)

Lasagne AND chips? WRONG


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Lasagne AND chips? WRONG



Never sussed this


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2011)

Two types of carb innit


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Two types of carb innit



What would you go for? Salad? Crusty bread? Peas?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2011)

It's a meal in itself


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a meal in itself



I like something to break it up


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2011)

Knife and fork usually does the trick


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Knife and fork usually does the trick



Will try that


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 13, 2011)

Next they'll be saying there's something wrong with pizza and chips


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2011)

It's a pasta dish though. You don't eat anything else with pasta dishes. They're stand alone dishes. 
And salad should always be served separately as another course, while we're on the subject


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Next they'll be saying there's something wrong with pizza and chips


You barbarian!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Next they'll be saying there's something wrong with pizza and chips



Challenging the big Brixton issues tonight


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 13, 2011)

Last time I had lasagne I made peas with it.  Salad can fuck off.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2011)

Lasagne needs wine with it.


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 14, 2011)

Looked like quite a nasty car crash at the lights at the bottom of Brixton Hill by St Matthews' church yesterday evening.

It looked like a car had come round the corner from Efra Rd far too quickly and got wrapped around the lights in the middle of the road.

On a seperate note I went to Cornercopia for dinner on Friday and it was excellent.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

Was in town on Saturday night standing outside the ritzy.

Two girls who could possibly have been from Shoreditch stopped and one exclaimed '_Brixton is just *SO* up and coming these days, I am *SO* going to bring my camera next time_'

I *SO* wanted Ed to be there


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 14, 2011)

Did she not mention what type of camera?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 14, 2011)

lomo darling lomo


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Lasagne AND chips? WRONG



Utter bollocks. Depends entirely on the size of the lasagne being served.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2011)

someone has nicked my milk off the doorstep this morning - milk thieves! 

have you seen my milk?


----------



## Janh (Nov 15, 2011)

I like the giant conker at Brockwell Park, near Brixton Water Lane entrance.

The Park website says:


> Giant Conker made by Dan Miles and donated to the park by Zia Trench
> 
> When conkers becomes an olympic sport, Brockwell's got the gold!


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

The Albert is now closed until Thurs 24th Nov for a major refit.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

editor said:


> The Albert is now closed until Thurs 24th Nov for a major refit.








Where can we go?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where can we go?


I'm lost!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm lost!



All pints are off 

We need somewhere to hide for two weeks


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2011)

maybe don't go to the pub for a fortnight?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> maybe don't go to the pub for a fortnight?


You speak in words I don't understand.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2011)

how often do you go to the pub then? two weeks in not a long time to give the pub a miss.
you could always go to another one if you're that desperate.
off licence is even cheaper though


----------



## Onket (Nov 15, 2011)

Wetherspoons do some great ales at a bargain £2.35 a pint.

The Old Empire they've got on at the moment is well worth it (5.7% abv).


----------



## Crispy (Nov 15, 2011)

If I didn't have to climb Denmark Hill to get to the spoons, I'd probably go all the time


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> how often do you go to the pub then? two weeks in not a long time to give the pub a miss.


Three times a week maybe. I know tons of people around Brixton from all sorts of backgrounds, and if you work freelance from home, it's good to get out and chew the fat after a long day.

The Albert is the friendliest pub I've ever known, so that's why I like going there. I'm not going to go to pubs I don't like or don't know anyone, but thankfulyl there's loads of alternatives in Brixton.

It's not such a big problem anyway - I rarely go out much in the week and we're DJing the Carter USM party at JAMM on Saturday so the Albert sized hole is being filled


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2011)

Onket said:


> Wetherspoons do some great ales at a bargain £2.35 a pint.
> 
> The Old Empire they've got on at the moment is well worth it (5.7% abv).


yeah, but you have to sit in a pub to drink it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> maybe don't go to the pub for a fortnight?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2011)

Drinking more than a pint (or even just a pint) means I don't sleep properly and feel hungover the next day. For which reason I generally don't drink on schoolnights and confine it to weekend binge drinking.

I've always been jealous of people that can go to the pub several times a week and still function during the daytimes. Must be an expensive habit, mind.


----------



## Onket (Nov 15, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah, but you have to sit in a pub to drink it.



That's generally the idea, yeah.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where can we go?



Hello old friend. Long time no see.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 15, 2011)

Ambulance and paramedic up on the paved area outside the Ritzy just now, not sure what's going on.  Also another ambulance parked outside the peri peri chicken place half way up the hill but that might just have been a lunch break.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2011)

well i never, an ambulance.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 15, 2011)

do you know what they are doing to the pub?

i expect lots of outrage if it's gastro-ised or something


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## quimcunx (Nov 15, 2011)

leanderman said:


> do you know what they are doing to the pub?
> 
> i expect lots of outrage if it's gastro-ised or something



I sort of want this to happen just for the outrage factor.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I sort of want this to happen just for the outrage factor.



Hipster market?


----------



## story (Nov 15, 2011)

Was just in Tony's House of Bottles and there was a crowd of people all milling about inside. Like a party, it was. And two lassies asking to have a bottle of wine opened, but Tony wouldn't and there was mass confusion about why he was refusing, and it was something to do with licencing laws, but he said he'd lend them a bottle opener, but he couldn't find it, so then several people went to look, and the lassies had to ask someone else to open the bottle, so they asked someone at the back of the shop, who was in the crowd, so it really was like a party. But with really shit music.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

leanderman said:


> do you know what they are doing to the pub?
> 
> i expect lots of outrage if it's gastro-ised or something


Just moving some bits around, sorting out the 'bring a canoe' loos, swapping the stage about and putting in better lighting.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2011)

i went past the albert yesterday and it looked like the entire inside had been ripped out and deposited in the small front garden! , The carpet/flooring has all been removed and all the wood (from the 'wall' between the bar & the band area, the shelving and I assume the stage etc) has been taken out too. All the furniture was gone...no idea if it's in storage or being replaced. Looks like a complete refit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> someone has nicked my milk off the doorstep this morning - milk thieves!
> 
> have you seen my milk?



oh.... how do you get it delivered?  I looked at Milk&More but they wouldn't deliver to us... I'd still like a daily milk delivery if I can get it...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> oh.... how do you get it delivered? I looked at Milk&More but they wouldn't deliver to us... I'd still like a daily milk delivery if I can get it...


I get it delivered by Milk & More and so do some of the neighbours....it's surprising they deliver to me and not to you. I'm in SW9 just north of the tube...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm SW2 - don't know if it's all of SW2 or just my bit they don't deliver too.. we do occasionally get takeaways etc refusing to come on to the estate.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2011)

just put in the SW2 postcode of a private house further up the road (south) and they do deliver there.. so looks like it's just 'cos we're on the estate.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 15, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> just put in the SW2 postcode of a private house further up the road (south) and they do deliver there.. so looks like it's just 'cos we're on the estate.


It might be that particular estate, because I'm also on an SW2 estate and they'd deliver here.  Not that I've used milk & more yet, but all the same...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2011)

maybe they dont do stairs..?

might be worth getting in touch with them anyway...could be a quirk of their postcode database or something...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> maybe they dont do stairs..?
> 
> might be worth getting in touch with them anyway...could be a quirk of their postcode database or something...



I'm on the ground floor.  I did write when I last looked at their postcode checker - quite some time ago now but they never got back in touch.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2011)

Greebo said:


> It might be that particular estate, because I'm also on an SW2 estate and they'd deliver here. Not that I've used milk & more yet, but all the same...



that is strange...


----------



## leanderman (Nov 15, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm on the ground floor. I did write when I last looked at their postcode checker - quite some time ago now but they never got back in touch.



milk deliveries are the height of civilisation (at least to a hayseed who grew up in rural isolation)


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2011)

leanderman said:


> milk deliveries are the height of civilisation (at least to a hayseed who grew up in rural isolation)



you probably had those funny black and white giant dog things instead didn't you?

the ones you see lying about on that green concrete...


----------



## Greebo (Nov 15, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> that is strange...


If it's any consolation there'e only the option of Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday to here.  And SW2 is quite a large area.  It might be because this is one of the smaller estates - quicker to enter and leave.  But the flat's not directly on the estate road, so that wouldn't be why you've been turned down.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2011)

yes.. the house up the road was 3 days only too. Our estate is very big and not got the best reputation but we're on a sort of breakaway very very small part of it. However, we're very easy to access... right off the main road, parking outside the front door - even Ocado and Abel & Cole come. Unfortunately most people go just on the name of the estate and don't realise this - lots of people don't even realise we exist...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2011)

M&S is now open 'til 9.00pm.  Not sure if it's just pre-Christmas late opening or a permanent thing.

It was interesting to watch the vulture behaviour at 8.30pm whilst staff reduced prices on stuff.  There were people there crowding the staff taking the stuff out of their hands before they even had the chance to put it on the shelves.  There's going to be a punch-up there one day I reckon judging by the behaviour.

So nice to be back in civilised London


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 15, 2011)

Where you been, minnie?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 15, 2011)

Greebo said:


> If it's any consolation there'e only the option of Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday to here. And SW2 is quite a large area. It might be because this is one of the smaller estates - quicker to enter and leave. But the flat's not directly on the estate road, so that wouldn't be why you've been turned down.



three days is enough though


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Where you been, minnie?



M&S Portsmouth...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Where you been, minnie?



Ireland


----------



## Greebo (Nov 15, 2011)

How was it?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 15, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i went past the albert yesterday and it looked like the entire inside had been ripped out and deposited in the small front garden! , The carpet/flooring has all been removed and all the wood (from the 'wall' between the bar & the band area, the shelving and I assume the stage etc) has been taken out too. All the furniture was gone...no idea if it's in storage or being replaced. Looks like a complete refit.



whoah! this potential claphamisation going to cause much gnashing of teeth and lamentation (in these parts)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2011)

Greebo said:


> How was it?



Doom and gloom everywhere.  Much much worse than the UK.  Expensive.  Empty pubs.  Between the four pubs in the town, there were 7 customers on a Thursday night.   The sun was out today though which was nice as I nearly got blown over on Friday.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2011)

leanderman said:


> whoah! this potential claphamisation going to cause much gnashing of teeth and lamentation (in these parts)



If any chandeliers appear in there, it's game over.

Or if they paint the walls wanky grey. Or mushroom.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2011)

teuchter said:


> If any chandeliers appear in there, it's game over.
> 
> Or if they paint the walls wanky grey. Or mushroom.



or that green colour but I don't know what shade it is


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

There's no facking chandeliers.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> or that green colour but I don't know what shade it is



I know the one you mean.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2011)

pistachio?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I know the one you mean.



Good.  I was dreading you asking me to explain it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> pistachio?



Look how many shades of green appear if you google "pistachio green"

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2011)

and is it any of them?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> and is it any of them?



yes, but you know when you see so many shades and your eyes start going...


----------



## teuchter (Nov 16, 2011)

It's kind of sludgy mint


----------



## teuchter (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2011)

Second from top left?

e2a, yes, by the looks of things.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Second from top left?
> 
> e2a, yes, by the looks of things.


Urgh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

teuchter said:


> It's kind of sludgy mint



yeah, I was going to say dirty, but I don't think that's right, so sludgy mint it is

or pistachio


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Second from top left?
> 
> e2a, yes, by the looks of things.



That's the one.  It's actually a colour I really like.  I tried doing bedroom with it but it was just too dark.  Room ended up yellow


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2011)

The consequences of Lambeth's new policy on charging for bulky waste collection can currently be seen on the road outside our house.  Last week a skip appeared from God knows where emblazoned with the words "Lambeth Commercial Waste".  Within a couple of days it was full to bursting, and so was our bin, with other people's building rubble.    We called the council and so did our neighbour.  The skip was taken away yesterday morning, but not before a large pile of other rubbish had been dumped beside said skip.  Which is still there.  

Another call to the council is in order.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

Ms T said:


> The consequences of Lambeth's new policy on charging for bulky waste collection can currently be seen on the road outside our house. Last week a skip appeared from God knows where emblazoned with the words "Lambeth Commercial Waste". Within a couple of days it was full to bursting, and so was our bin, with other people's building rubble.  We called the council and so did our neighbour. The skip was taken away yesterday morning, but not before a large pile of other rubbish had been dumped beside said skip. Which is still there.
> 
> Another call to the council is in order.



Well people dumping stuff in skips is hardly unusual is it?  Bit cheeky to be using your bin as well though


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2011)

Noone knows where it came from, including the council who it supposedly belonged to.  It's the rubbish that's still in the street that's pissing me off. It's like everyone saw an opportunity to get rid of stuff for free and took it. Apart from us, who still have stuff in our garage.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Noone knows where it came from, including the council who it supposedly belonged to.  It's the rubbish that's still in the street that's pissing me off. It's like everyone saw an opportunity to get rid of stuff for free and took it. Apart from us, who still have stuff in our garage.



Then you should dump it in the dead of night 

When my neighbour was evicted, they got a huge skip and there still wasn't enough room, despite loads of people coming past and nicking loads of stuff from the skip

I very nicely asked the guy picking up the skip if I could dump some stuff though, so at least I asked


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2011)

Whatever colour they paint the Albert, they'll still put all those awful paintings up, I expect.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2011)

Onket said:


> Whatever colour they paint the Albert, they'll still put all those awful paintings up, I expect.


I have never been able to work out why that guy had a sailboat in his face.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2011)

The 'naked bloke in the shower' is now hanging in the Duck Egg Cafe (overpriced, tiny portions).


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2011)

Onket said:


> The 'naked bloke in the shower' is now hanging in the Duck Egg Cafe (overpriced, tiny portions).


It's a woman, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2011)

Either way, it'll juts get passed form Brixton establishment to Brxton establishment with nobody buying it.


----------



## gabi (Nov 16, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I have never been able to work out why that guy had a sailboat in his face.



Isn't that sposed to be pat (the original one?) I always assumed so anyway


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2011)

gabi said:


> Isn't that sposed to be pat (the original one?) I always assumed so anyway


Are we thinking of the same painting? It's definitely a man. Windswept blonde hair. Face that's half face, half sailboat. There's a proper portrait of Pat behind the bar.


----------



## gabi (Nov 16, 2011)

The one directly opposite the bar. Dark hair. I think.. With a sailboat inexplicably over the face. Anyway i once told the current landlord it was pat and he wasn't happy. He already believed her spirit was haunting him...


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2011)

Onket said:


> The 'naked bloke in the shower' is now hanging in the Duck Egg Cafe (overpriced, tiny portions).


God, I hated that picture. I used to have the picture of his/her arse right behind me when I was DJing which never made for good photos.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2011)

Is Pat a man or a woman?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

both


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 16, 2011)

woman - old landlady of the albert. Slightly scary, but a legendary lady.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> woman - old landlady of the albert. Slightly scary, but a legendary lady.



Funnily enough, when in a pub in Ireland I often go into a pub thats got a landlady just like Pat.  She's older though, much older, but nobody knows quite how old, but nobody messes with her


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 16, 2011)

When I popped into the Minet Library yesterday I picked up a free independent newspaper called "Lambeth Weekender" which I've never seen before. It was pretty interesting - lots of arts stuff, local theatres, music etc, plus some interesting bits of local news as well as food and some local listings. (There was also a review which made me smile of Mama Lan's by poor old Martha de Lacey who had to cycle 'all the way across London for an hour on a hangover' to get to Brixton...and then orders everything on the menu!)

One bit of news which stuck out which I didn't know about was the police station is undergoing a major refit - they're increasing the number of cells from 15 to 40 (!!) and it looks like there's an extension being built on the front of the building. People are worries this will lead to the closure of Kennington and/or Streatham police stations.

It's published every two weeks...no idea where you can get it apart from Lambeth libraries, but they will email it to you if you go to this link: www.lambethweekender.co.uk (you have to put an email address in to read the latest issue)

they're also on twitter: *@weeknderlambeth*


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2011)

Onket said:


> The 'naked bloke in the shower' is now hanging in the Duck Egg Cafe (overpriced, tiny portions).



I like the Duck Egg Cafe - the breakfast is only slightly more expensive than the Phoenix and the quality is much better.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> When I popped into the Minet Library yesterday I picked up a free independent newspaper called "Lambeth Weekender" which I've never seen before.


I think you can pick it up inside Sainsbury's, by the window.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 16, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I like the Duck Egg Cafe - the breakfast is only slightly more expensive than the Phoenix and the quality is much better.


I've been in there a few times - the vegi breakfast was good, tho at £6.50 it's a little more than the Phoenix. I always feel myself pulled back to the Phoenix for some reason...the portions ARE massive but mainly it's the proper greasy caff vibe and the fact I've been going in for years.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 16, 2011)

editor said:


> I think you can pick it up inside Sainsbury's, by the window.


Thanks...I tend to avoid the supermarkets which I guess is why I've never seen it!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 16, 2011)

After more than 4 years in Brixton I'm yet to visit the Phoenix. Might have to rectify that this weekend.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> After more than 4 years in Brixton I'm yet to visit the Phoenix. Might have to rectify that this weekend.


if you preface your visit with a hangover, the Phoenix effect will be even greater


----------



## gabi (Nov 16, 2011)

The phoenix is great. it's like the anti-venom to the rayner-powered poison happening up the road in brixton village.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 16, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> if you preface your visit with a hangover, the Phoenix effect will be even greater



Rest assured a hangover will be present and correct.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've been in there a few times - the vegi breakfast was good, tho at £6.50 it's a little more than the Phoenix. I always feel myself pulled back to the Phoenix for some reason...the portions ARE massive but mainly it's the proper greasy caff vibe and the fact I've been going in for years.



I know what you mean but the coffee is terrible and the sausage is horribly cheap.  I do love the bubble though.  I'm sure my breakfast was only £5.50 - maybe you had the double?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

gabi said:


> The phoenix is great. it's like the anti-venom to the rayner-powered poison happening up the road in brixton village.



Quite and I've always said there should be a proper cafe in Granville Arcade serving real food to real people at proper prices


----------



## teuchter (Nov 16, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I know what you mean but the coffee is terrible and the sausage is horribly cheap.



But these are the two primary markers of a proper greasy spoon cafe.


----------



## gabi (Nov 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Quite and I've always said there should be a proper cafe in Granville Arcade serving real food to real people at proper prices



There's one next to the new mexican place in the old bit of the market. which is perfectly serviceable. bit more legroom for beanpoles like me than the phoenix too.


----------



## se5 (Nov 16, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> When I popped into the Minet Library yesterday I picked up a free independent newspaper called "Lambeth Weekender" which I've never seen before. It was pretty interesting - lots of arts stuff, local theatres, music etc, plus some interesting bits of local news as well as food and some local listings.



They were promoting it at the Lambeth Country Show this year - its produced by the Southwark News people (http://www.southwarknews.co.uk/) which has far better news coverage of Southwark than the South London Press. I think Lambeth Council are encouraging it too as it gives them a second place to put their statutory notice adverts about planning, road changes etc apart from the South London Press.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2011)

The breakfast isn't the best thing on the menu at the Phoenix, I will admit. I normally go for the ham, egg & chips or the gammon dinner.

When Madge did the West Indian specials a few months back they were fantastic.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2011)

teuchter said:


> But these are the two primary markers of a proper greasy spoon cafe.





I guess I just prefer quality over quantity, although I'm not averse to the odd Phoenix once in a while.  Just don't have the sausage!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2011)

Onket said:


> The breakfast isn't the best thing on the menu at the Phoenix, I will admit. I normally go for the ham, egg & chips or the gammon dinner.
> 
> When Madge did the West Indian specials a few months back they were fantastic.



I do like their chips.  The haloumi sandwich is the ed's favourite I do believe.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I guess I just prefer quality over quantity, although I'm not averse to the odd Phoenix once in a while. Just don't have the sausage!



Luckily I've never had one of their sausages.  I normally have an omelette and chips but at least I'll know to avoid the sausage in case I'm ever tempted


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I do like their chips. The haloumi sandwich is the ed's favourite I do believe.


i don't think it's on the menu at the phoenix. it must be an editor special.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2011)

Haloumi salad is a recurring special.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't think it's on the menu at the phoenix. it must be an editor special.


It's *always* on the menu when we go, although sometimes they run out of avocado. 'Tis a mighty fine sandwich.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2011)

i must be looking at the wrong section


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i must be looking at the wrong section


Just ask for it!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Brixton is all pubs and cafes this month 

Anyone fancy a pint in one of the 'other pubs' later? Nothing silly, just a cheeky one or two?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Brixton is all pubs and cafes this month



I looked at "new posts" recently and half the threads seemed to be about restaurants, coffee, recipes and other such bourgeois frippery.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I looked at "new posts" recently and half the threads seemed to be about restaurants, coffee, recipes and other such bourgeois frippery.



Riot?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Riot?



After you.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Brixton is all pubs and cafes this month
> 
> Anyone fancy a pint in one of the 'other pubs' later? Nothing silly, just a cheeky one or two?


Yeah ok


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Yeah ok





Venue idea?


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Brixton is all pubs and cafes this month
> 
> Anyone fancy a pint in one of the 'other pubs' later? Nothing silly, just a cheeky one or two?


I'm in the mood for ale. I really miss the Rest Is Noise sometimes.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Venue idea?



Beats me. I don't live in Brixton any more, I'm out of touch


----------



## Rushy (Nov 17, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I know what you mean but the coffee is terrible and the sausage is horribly cheap. I do love the bubble though. I'm sure my breakfast was only £5.50 - maybe you had the double?



Always have the Phoenix special breakfast with mushrooms instead of sausage. Perfect fry up. Might even go for one now.

(The sausages are indeed sinister.)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm in the mood for ale. I really miss the Rest Is Noise sometimes.





Crispy said:


> Beats me. I don't live in Brixton any more, I'm out of touch



Somewhere central?


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

Rushy said:


> Always have the Phoenix special breakfast with mushrooms instead of sausage. Perfect fry up. Might even go for one now.


I don't go to the Phoenix for its fine blends of sophisticated, home-roasted coffee - there's better places in Brixton for that - but it's a fabulous, old school cafe, and I do like the way Madge slams down a hot tea next to me as soon as I sit down.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Somewhere central?


You've got the upturned rugger shirt Trinity, alco-feast Beehive, lively Dogstar, the bright chandeliers of the Prince, the fuck-knows-what-it-is-now Living bah....

Maybe we could do _all_ of them?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

I was in the Trinity last night for a couple after footie at Ferndale Rd, and to my relief some of the old stalwarts are still hanging around. A smattering of rugger-buggers, sure, but nothing too bad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

dunno why rugger shirts are always mentioned when the trinity is discussed. can't say i've ever noticed any. it's just a normal local pub.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

I reckon we should choose between Living and Trinity?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I reckon we should choose between Living and Trinity?


Trinity, if it's a choice between those two.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Trinity, if it's a choice between those two.



Without a bloody doubt.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Trinity, if it's a choice between those two.



Trinity it is then.



If it turns out like this then we can migrate to Living


----------



## Onket (Nov 17, 2011)

Living looked very shut the other day when I went past at lunchtime.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Onket said:


> Living looked very shut the other day when I went past at lunchtime.



Shut down kinda shut or just shut for lunch?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2011)

What's wrong with the Effra? Best proper pub in Brixton.


----------



## gabi (Nov 17, 2011)

The effra got a bit shit when they installed the massive tv screens. as much as i love football, sometimes you don't need it blaring in the background when you're just meetin a mate for a pint


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

Forgot all about it. Yes, I'd prefer the effra to the trinity. It's got more seats, for a start


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2011)

gabi said:


> The effra got a bit shit when they installed the massive tv screens. as much as i love football, sometimes you don't need it blaring in the background when you're just meetin a mate for a pint



Agreed. But when the football's not on, it's the best pub in Brixton.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Do we need another fucking poll?


----------



## clandestino (Nov 17, 2011)

I go to the Phoenix for the toast, which is unrivalled in Brixton IMO.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

ianw said:


> I go to the Phoenix for the toast, which is unrivalled in Brixton IMO.



Bold claim


----------



## Onket (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shut down kinda shut or just shut for lunch?



Shut down.

But it isn't.

On Monday lunchtime i noticed that all the posters had been taken down, it was looking a bit bare so I had a look in through the window and there was crap all over the floor & dirty glasses on the bar, etc.

It was cleaned up when I looked today though, so I guess the cleaner doesn't come in until the evening.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bold claim



Proven fact.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

teuchter said:


> What's wrong with the Effra? Best proper pub in Brixton.


Nothing, but it's not in central Brixton, is it?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Nothing, but it's not in central Brixton, is it?



No? Looks pretty central to me.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

What do people class as the 'centre' of Brixton?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What do people class as the 'centre' of Brixton?



My gaff.


----------



## gabi (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Nothing, but it's not in central Brixton, is it?



You must be very localised if you think the effra's not central. it's 5 mins walk from the tube.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

The Trinity's gone and got itself a funkeee website with a load of unrelated music graphics.






​
The "What's On" section is a little disappointing in so much as there appears to be nothing on. Ever.
http://www.trinityarms.co.uk/


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

gabi said:


> it's 5 mins walk from the tube.



You have longer legs than most


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

gabi said:


> You must be very localised if you think the effra's not central. it's 5 mins walk from the tube.


I don't think many people would describe the Effra as being located in 'central Brixton', but I'm not going to argue about it.


----------



## gabi (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You have longer legs than most



Yes, yes I do. It takes me 5 mins.

But regardless I'd class Kellet Rd as 'central', but anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

it's well central!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

It's central enough for me to call it central. So that's settled then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

it's in the middle of brixton, so that must be the same as central brixton, surely?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

Who cares? I'd rather go to the Effra. I'm going to be there from 8pm. See you there.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Who cares? I'd rather go to the Effra. I'm going to be there from 8pm. See you there.


No. You must stay for a prolonged argument about where the EXACT LINE that defines central Brixton lies. To the inch.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it's in the middle of brixton, so that must be the same as central brixton, surely?



Middle Brixton. I like that. Maybe we could divvie Brixton into Central, Middle and Outer?


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

Already done.  Central = SW9.  Middle = SW9. Outer = SW2.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it's *well* central!



It is 'quite' central


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is 'quite' central


It's closer to your house.


----------



## gabi (Nov 17, 2011)

So the Town Hall isn't central?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Already done. Central = SW9. Middle = SW9. Outer = SW2.



Fuck off! I'm in SW2 and I'm 7 minutes from the tube. No way is that Outer Brixton.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> It's closer to your house.



My house is not central Brixton.
Also it is a flat not a house.

Since you have become a prole you are really letting thing slip


----------



## Kanda (Nov 17, 2011)

SW2 is south of St Matthews. Which is pretty central. Stupid fucking postcode snobs


----------



## Onket (Nov 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Who cares?



This^

And if this was last night, I'd have joined you. I won't be out tonight, sorry.

Was in the Beehive yesterday, they've got rid of the 5.7% Old Empire so I was drinking a nice Autumn ale whose name I have forgotten cos I ended up having quite a few of them.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Kanda said:


> SW2 is south of St Matthews. Which is pretty central. Stupid fucking postcode snobs



You coming to the pub you rude cunt? Or playing on the toy racing car?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You coming to the pub you rude cunt? Or playing on the toy racing car?



Depends, UPS site has just updated delivery to Monday!!!! Argh!!! So maybe, what sort of time?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I reckon we should choose between Living and Trinity?





Crispy said:


> Who cares? I'd rather go to the Effra. I'm going to be there from 8pm. See you there.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe. Bit late for me to be coming back down the hill from the wilds of SW2 ...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Maybe. Bit late for me to be coming back down the hill from the wilds of SW2 ...



I am going to the Trinity for 18:30

Then will stumble towards home (My house is not central Brixton. Also it is a flat not a house.) stopping only to open the door of the Effra and flip Crispy the bird


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fuck off! I'm in SW2 and I'm 7 minutes from the tube. No way is that Outer Brixton.


7 minutes? That's practically Brighton.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am going to the Trinity for 18:30


Splitter!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> 7 minutes? That's practically Brighton.



Shaddup! How far is it from you to the tube then? Splitter!


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Shaddup! How far is it from you to the tube then? Splitter!


15 seconds in my hoverboots.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> 15 seconds in my hoverboots.



Lay off the acid, Ed, you're too old for that shit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> When I popped into the Minet Library yesterday I picked up a free independent newspaper called "Lambeth Weekender" which I've never seen before. It was pretty interesting - lots of arts stuff, local theatres, music etc, plus some interesting bits of local news as well as food and some local listings.
> they're also on twitter: *@weeknderlambeth*



we got a copy this lunchtime at Cafe Sitifis... it does look pretty interesting!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Kanda said:


> SW2 is south of St Matthews. Which is pretty central. Stupid fucking postcode snobs



Rushcroft Road is SW2, Acre Lane is SW2!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Also it is a flat not a house.


It is a maisonette not a flat


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Rushcroft Road is SW2, Acre Lane is SW2!


he's thinking south as in at the bottom of the hill, maybe?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> he's thinking south as in at the bottom of the hill, maybe?



oh _that_ South... 

actually didn't mean to aim that comment specifically at Kanda... but I would argue that Brixton Library (corner of Rushcroft Road, also SW2 is pretty darn central!) - even more central (dare I say it) than the barrier block out there in the Loughborough suburbs...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

[pogo] there must be a thread about what the centre/mid point of Brixton is [/pogo]


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> oh _that_ South...
> 
> actually didn't mean to aim that comment specifically at Kanda... but I would argue that Brixton Library (corner of Rushcroft Road, also SW2 is pretty darn central!) - even more central (dare I say it) than the barrier block out there in the Loughborough suburbs...


The Domino Club is the dead centre of Brixton, FACT.

Plus, what landmark Brixton outline do you see on every new Brixton pound note? Is it the town hall? The library?
I rest my case.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

what do you see?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Splitter!



So you are at _Camp Crispy_ for the 8pm start then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Plus, what landmark Brixton outline do you see on every new Brixton pound note? Is it the town hall? The library?
> I rest my case.


what is it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> The Domino Club is the dead centre of Brixton, FACT.
> 
> Plus, what landmark Brixton outline do you see on every new Brixton pound note? Is it the town hall? The library?
> I rest my case.



Loughborough suburbs...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Ed doesn't even live in Brixton, does he? Isn't it called Loughborough Junction down there?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Ed doesn't even live in Brixton, does he? Isn't it called Loughborough Junction down there?



Due to the areas 'being in motion' the lines have become blurred


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Loughborough suburbs...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

i've never even heard of the domino club.
surely the town hall is the bang in the centre? that's how it's measured everywhere else.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

LambethTown Hall - also SW2!


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So you are at _Camp Crispy_ for the 8pm start then?


I'm all confused now. I might go the Trinffra.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i've never even heard of the domino club.



 Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm all confused now. I might go the Trinffra.



The DogHob?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm all confused now. I might go the Trinffra.



Band of Badgers are at The Trinity around 18:30
Camp Crispy are at The Effra around 20:00

There is talk of the early group joining the later group but really just speculation at this early stage


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> LambethTown Hall - also SW2!


what's SW2/SW9 got to do with it? the centre of brixton spans over the border of both SW2 and SW9.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what's SW2/SW9 got to do with it? the centre of brixton spans over the border of both SW2 and SW9.


there is rivalry, always will be 

What is on the Brixton pound then?


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> LambethTown Hall - also SW2!


Are you sure you want to go along this route? Police station, tube station, railway station, albert, dogstar, academy, morleys, Brixton village, the entire main shopping street, all the iconic markets that Brixton is famous for etc etc etc. 

_All_ SW9.

Ifankyew.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i've never even heard of the domino club.


Lose 10 points.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what's SW2/SW9 got to do with it? the centre of brixton spans over the border of both SW2 and SW9.



Comments like this probably:



editor said:


> Already done. Central = SW9. Middle = SW9. Outer = SW2.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> _All_ SW9.
> 
> Ifankyew.



pet·u·lant (p ch -l nt). adj. 1. Unreasonably irritable or ill-tempered; peevish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Coldharbour Lane.


it's a long road


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> pet·u·lant (p ch -l nt). adj. 1. Unreasonably irritable or ill-tempered; peevish.


Is that how you're feeling? I recommend a soothing cup of coffee from one of SW9's many fine cafes.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Are you sure you want to go along this route? Police station, tube station, railway station, albert, dogstar, academy, morleys, Brixton village, the entire main shopping street, all the iconic markets that Brixton is famous for etc etc etc.
> 
> _All_ SW9.
> 
> Ifankyew.



Town Hall?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what's SW2/SW9 got to do with it? the centre of brixton spans over the border of both SW2 and SW9.



not a response to you... just pissing about following the general theme of the last page or so which has been in response to this:



editor said:


> Already done. Central = SW9. Middle = SW9. Outer = SW2.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a long road



No. 297 to be precise.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Town Hall?


It's_ Lambeth_ Town Hall. Not Brixton Town Hall.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> pet·u·lant (p ch -l nt). adj. 1. Unreasonably irritable or ill-tempered; peevish.


caf·feine


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> It's_ Lambeth_ Town Hall. Not Brixton Town Hall.



Everything outside of Brixton is merely an appendage to Brixton. So in effect it IS Brixton Town Hall.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

college has just been cancelled... so where am I going?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Home.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> college has just been cancelled... so where am I going?



Check Google Calendar x


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

but I want to go to the other one


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Home.


where are you going? I'll go the other one.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> where are you going? I'll go the other one.



Neither. I'm going home too, after playing footie up north I'll be knackered.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

I've got bootcamp, then cycling back south I'll be buzzing (and sweaty) 

I need to know cider options to be fair, and when it comes to it I might end up going straight home if I'm hungry


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'll be buzzing (and sweaty)



huhuuhuhuhuuuuhhhhhh


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Which is why you'll need to go home BB.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> huhuuhuhuhuuuuhhhhhh



(reported)


----------



## colacubes (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Band of Badgers are at The Trinity around 18:30
> Camp Crispy are at The Effra around 20:00
> 
> There is talk of the early group joining the later group but really just speculation at this early stage



I may join Band of Badgers briefly


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I may join Band of Badgers briefly


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

Ah, see 1830 is far too early for me anyway. I've got backup friends for the Effra, so that's where I'll be


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

I won't be out at 6.30 because I don't do early drinking (on the basis that seeing as I always stay up late, I end up drinking far too much). I'm mindful to stroll down to the Effra/Camp Crispy around 9 and them maybe the Dog after.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

all this talk of what is or isn't central Brixton is pretty pointless anyway. Brixton is so small (all pubs are walkable-to), it's ALL central.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> I won't be out at 6.30 because I don't do early drinking (on the basis that seeing as I always stay up late, I end up drinking far too much)



Some of us have more self control


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Some of us have more self control


I do have self control. That's why I go out later!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Ah, see 1830 is far too early for me anyway. I've got backup friends for the Effra, so that's where I'll be



((( Crispy's "backup" friends)))


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Some of us have more self control


who are they?


TruXta said:


> Which is why you'll need to go home BB.


I know, but but, I really fancy a cold pint.

What cider is at the Trinity, is that the one in the square?


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't 'arf fancy a beer now, mind.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> What cider is at the Trinity, is that the one in the square?



CHECK YOUR GOOGLE CALENDAR


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Don't 'arf fancy a beer now, mind.



The Trinity around 18:30


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

Incidentally, the correlation of flickr geotagging and caption/title/tag data creates boundaries of neighbourhoods based on what people think they are. Of course, they overlap. Here's Brixton and environs: http://boundaries.tomtaylor.co.uk/#13978 - The "center" of undisputed Brixton is Brixton Water Lane between Brixton and Tulse Hills.

I therefore propose the relocation of all drinks to Mango Landing. (not really)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

i saw a similar thing about dalston. lots of people thinking they're in dalston when they're in hackney, bethnal green, or even clapton!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> CHECK YOUR GOOGLE CALENDAR


it doesn't tell me what cider is on tap there 

...and the first thing on their facebook page I saw was...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> The "center" of undisputed Brixton is Brixton Water Lane between Brixton and Tulse Hills.



Pffft


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pffft


This is the average answer based on many thousands of people's photographs and what they tag them as. You cannot deny the wisdom of the mob masses.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> it doesn't tell me what cider is on tap there



I just tried to call them but got a fax line


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Incidentally, the correlation of flickr geotagging and caption/title/tag data creates boundaries of neighbourhoods based on what people think they are. Of course, they overlap. Here's Brixton and environs: http://boundaries.tomtaylor.co.uk/#13978 - The "center" of undisputed Brixton is Brixton Water Lane between Brixton and Tulse Hills.
> 
> I therefore propose the relocation of all drinks to Mango Landing. (not really)



When did Stockwell West get invented?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

They're a Young's pub aren't they? Trinners I mean.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

Beats the hell out of me. I'm amazed to see Stockwell come so far East in that map tbh.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Just asked gaijinboy what cider they have on tap at the Trinity and he said "a crap one".. not Strongbow.. possibly Dry Blackthorn?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Just asked gaijinboy what cider they have on tap at the Trinity and he said "a crap one".. not Strongbow.. possibly Dry Blackthorn?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

they have blackthorn i think, but they also have aspall/weston IIRC. but who knows since the referb?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> aspall



Possible win


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they've got some decent bottled ones. The tap ones are likely shite. Then again I don't drink cider much so wouldn't really know.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'm pretty sure they've got some decent bottled ones. The tap ones are likely shite. Then again I don't drink cider much so wouldn't really know.



Big help, cheers for that ^


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Beats the hell out of me. I'm amazed to see Stockwell come so far East in that map tbh.


surely stockwell doesn't go further east than brixton road?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

cider fail 

but also...



Badgers said:


> Possible win


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> surely stockwell doesn't go further east than brixton road?



Yeah, it's either Camberwell or Brixton to the east of that surely?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

he said he thinks they might have some decent ones in bottles.. something like Westons/Aspalls but it's pricey.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> he said he thinks they might have some decent ones in bottles.. something like Westons/Aspalls but it's pricey.



Pretty sure I saw some of those Kopparbergs bottles last night.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

oops.. he's working from home.. just got told off for too many cider-related questions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

yuch!
best place for cider in brixton is elm park IME


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Pretty sure I saw some of those Kopparbergs bottles last night.



I don't like those (not that it matters obviously in this context) but I find them insanely sweet...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

what are those other swedish fruit ciders that taste like jam? they're all over the place at the mo. avoid more than 2 bottles of it so you don't get a tummy ache.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> he said he thinks they might have some decent ones in bottles.. something like Westons/Aspalls but it's pricey.


fancy tea and cake at Brazas?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> yuch!
> best place for cider in brixton is elm park IME



oh what do they have?  Much as I can't stand the place, I am tempted into The Florence in Herne Hill from time to time for their great cider selection...


----------



## Kanda (Nov 17, 2011)

I asked Google:



> DRINKS ON DRAUGHT
> 
> Fosters, Grolsch Blond, Kronenbourg, Peroni, Guinness, Strongbow Cider.
> 
> ...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> fancy tea and cake at Brazas?



oh definitely... I really do have to wake up the baby and I don't really know what to do with her for the next few hours - too cold and dark for the park - but that's definitely an option.  I don't think they're open though.. we wanted to go for lunch earlier but they don't open day times in the week anymore.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> oh what do they have? Much as I can't stand the place, I am tempted into The Florence in Herne Hill from time to time for their great cider selection...


symond's yat and another flat one whose name i cannot recall


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

Addlestones?



gaijingirl said:


> oh definitely... I really do have to wake up the baby and I don't really know what to do with her for the next few hours - too cold and dark for the park - but that's definitely an option. I don't think they're open though.. we wanted to go for lunch earlier but they don't open day times in the week anymore.


I won't be up there until about 7pm, which is prob her bedtime eh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

addlestones!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> symond's yat and another flat one whose name i cannot recall



oh RLY?!?!?!  That Symond's Yat is what I end up going to The Florence for.. you have just made me very happy!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> addlestones!



and that's what I end up in The Regent for... this is getting better and better!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

don't quote me on that. i'm not so sure now. go confirm!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Addlestones?
> 
> I won't be up there until about 7pm, which is prob her bedtime eh?



oh yes... shame.  Well I say it's her bedtime.. she has other ideas.. little raver... but yes, it certainly is the hour of the bedtime battle.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> don't quote me on that. i'm not so sure now. go confirm!



oh ok.. if I must...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 17, 2011)

teuchter said:


> What's wrong with the Effra? Best proper pub in Brixton.


no cider....   (and i refuse to accept Magners as cider)


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> oh yes... shame. Well I say it's her bedtime.. she has other ideas.. little raver... but yes, it certainly is the hour of the bedtime battle.


give her a little addlestones


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Cider wars


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah cider wars.....Strongbow is yer bog standard pub offering...most pubs in Brixton ave it apart from the Effra. Sometimes you can get Stowford Press which is preferable to Strongbow. Very occasionally Scrumpy Jack, but that doesn't really float my boat. Aspalls is alright but can be a bit pale and wimpy for a session. I like Addlestones, but it gets too tannic after a few pints. There's a new cider appearing in pubs called Symonds which is alright (that Kaff place has it) and there's also Hogans which is pretty similar and sold in Railway Tulse Hill among others. The bottled Aspalls and Westons stuff are the best but at well over £4 for a less-than-a-pint-bottle I don't normally go there.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

What's the go-to cider for folks who drink the stuff then? I'm talking about widely available quaffs.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What's the go-to cider for folks who drink the stuff then? I'm talking about widely available quaffs.



Brixton Hatter has covered it well. If I was drinking my first choice it would be West Country Cider like the fine Chucklehead Cider on offer at the Country Show.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

I would always go for Aspalls/Addlestones/Stowford Press which are the most widely available decent ones - or at least ones I like.

If not I'll have Strongbow if that's all there is.

Occasionally you see Symond's Yat, Old Rosie, Westons (the latter two usually in bottles) and various others.

Won't drink Magners/Bulmers unless I'm desperate.

Won't drink kopparberg or any of the really sweet fruity ones at all.

I'm no connoiseur really.. just like what I like.  However, just another plug for one of my favourite day trips... http://www.middlefarm.com/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 17, 2011)

i tend to drink strongbow but that's only because it's widely available. Anything else is usually preferable - Stowfords or Symonds would be my choice to be on tap. In fact, Westons would be my choice on tap but I don't think they do it by the barrel.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 17, 2011)

BTW Magners, Bulmers, Koppaberg and Rekorderlig can all fuck off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> BTW Magners, Bulmers, Koppaberg and Rekorderlig can all fuck off



Correct


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm no connoiseur really.. just like what I like. However, just another plug for one of my favourite day trips... http://www.middlefarm.com/


50 cheeses?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> 50 cheeses?



Bee... it's the best place in the world.. honestly.... the most amazing farm shop type thing - 50 cheeses is just the tip of the glutton's iceberg... MILLIONS of ciders, cream teas, a little cafe/restaurant and you can see them milk the cows and feed the lambs and lots of different kinds of chickens and other animals.

Just up the road is the National Wine Collection which is v. nice but very very posh.  Middle Farm is just fun!  Oh and they use the field next door for a camping exhibition once a year which is just full of camping porn.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

why haven't craft club been?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 17, 2011)

Can I butcher the cows/lambs??/ If so, I'm in! Nom!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> why haven't craft club been?



yes.. we should go really.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> MILLIONS of ciders


Oh yes


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Pubs. We are talking about pubs


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Off to the Trinity


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Off to the Trinity


I hope you have a _really nice time_


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I hope you have a _really nice time_



Might be along to your 'sloppy seconds' drinks later if I can be arsed


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Off to the Trinity



Yeah!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Are you sure you've got the right Trinity, Ed? Cuz that sort of customer segment really hasn't been my experience.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Are you sure you've got the right Trinity, Ed? Cuz that sort of customer segment really hasn't been my experience.


He's a just a dude feeling good about himself, that's all.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 17, 2011)

Sadly it's been my experience of the Trinity. Alongside some truly horrible food and terrible service to boot - notably bringing an undercooked chicken sandwich for lunch and then throwing a tizzy when asked to take it back to the kitchen. After a brief delay they fairly threw money at the table as recompense, which given that my other half was surrounded by work colleagues already eating didn't seem a particularly lovely bit of customer service.

Not my favourite pub in Brixton it has to be said.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> He's a just a dude feeling good about himself, that's all.



Are you feeling good?


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Are you feeling good?


Yeah! I feel just like him! Way to go!

*offers high fiving hand to the internet


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Sadly it's been my experience of the Trinity. Alongside some truly horrible food and terrible service to boot - notably bringing an undercooked chicken sandwich for a work lunch and then throwing a tizzy when asked to take it back to the kitchen. After a brief delay they fairly threw money at the table as recompense, which given that my other half was surrounded by work colleagues already eating didn't seem a particularly lovely bit of customer service.
> 
> Not my favourite pub in Brixton it has to be said.



Blimey. Only ever had a burger there, nothing special, but it was cheap so wtf. Never had any issues with service. For the record it's not my pub of choice in Brixton either, I only ever go after footie.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Yeah! I feel just like him! Way to go!
> 
> *offers high fiving hand to the internet


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

I crave disappointment in all things


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Trinity is ok..

In the 'secret garden' which is signposted clearly


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

just like The Railway Tavern in Tulse Hill


----------



## Kanda (Nov 17, 2011)

I completely forgot and got on a bus up the hill... I had kippers on my mind... may pop down later.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Proper mental here


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> just like The Railway Tavern in Tulse Hill


Now that's a good pub


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> just like The Railway Tavern in Tulse Hill


Their "outside" smoking area is a thing of some wonder.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Proper mental here



Everyone going crazy tapping at their smartphones?


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Everyone going crazy tapping at their smartphones?


They're Tweeting and updating Facebook profiles _like you won't believe!_


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

Fuck! The Foursquare major is here!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Their "outside" smoking area is a thing of some wonder.



how so?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> how so?



It's like a whole outside pub.. sofas, pool table, rattan tables - corrugated plastic roof disguised with bamboo.. it's lovely.  I don't smoke but we always go outside.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> It's like a whole outside pub.. sofas, pool table, rattan tables - corrugated plastic roof disguised with bamboo.. it's lovely. I don't smoke but we always go outside.



Sounds lovely.  The Greyhound in Streatham has a fine smoking garden but barely any shelter.  I'm going to dig out some smoking shelter photos after dinner so you can see another good one.  Unfortunately it doesn't sound as big and doesn't have a pool table


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

It's even over two levels...  and then leads out to the garden proper.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> It's even over two levels...  and then leads out to the garden proper.



Nobody got any photos?

Is the pub Irish owned?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Loads on their website Minnie...

http://www.therailwaytulsehill.co.uk/index.php?page=gallery


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> It's even over two levels...  and then leads out to the garden proper.


It kind of redefines the concept of an "outside" area!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Loads on their website Minnie...
> 
> http://www.therailwaytulsehill.co.uk/index.php?page=gallery



Wow, not been there for years.  Will have to visit again.  A friend of mine used to run it for a while a years ago.  He used to be sent to all the "trouble" pubs to sort them out


----------



## colacubes (Nov 17, 2011)

We were in there on Sunday but they've now banned smoking in the inside/outside area  Although who knows whether that will change in the colder weather.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2011)

nipsla said:


> We were in there on Sunday but they've now banned smoking in the inside/outside area  Although who knows whether that will change in the colder weather.



ah.. well that's good news for me.. but I can imagine lots of smokers will not be too happy about that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2011)

nipsla said:


> We were in there on Sunday but they've now banned smoking in the inside/outside area  Although who knows whether that will change in the colder weather.



If it's outside, why have they banned it?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 17, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> If it's outside, why have they banned it?



It isn't really outside is why!  There is still a massive outside area you can smoke in though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2011)

nipsla said:


> It isn't really outside is why! There is still a massive outside area you can smoke in though.



Oh, lots of pubs in Ireland look like their smoking rooms are inside but when you look to the top of the walls, you see gaps between the room and ceiling meaning it's "outside"


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

The Trinity was okay. First time I have been in there so despite editor and Crispy's propaganda I had no preconceptions. It was quiz night (from 8pm) which I find makes it a bit tricky to judge a pub.

There were a few people in that I guessed preferred rugger to footy but not to a Clapham level. In fact there was a really good mixed age range in the place. Polite punters and plenty of banter with strangers. Met a couple from New York who were there with a nice pair of older ladies from the US who now live in Brixton 

I like the layout of the pub and the food I saw getting served looked pretty good. The main thing that pissed me off was that there was a poor draught selection. One of the best things about the place was the bar staff who were very quick and friendly. The blond French barmaid is a charming girl and I will leave that there....

Not my sort of place but I will go back there


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 18, 2011)

Proper review!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

The blonde Frenchie is indeed friendly. I don't think I've ever had unfriendliness from any of the staff there.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The blonde Frenchie is indeed friendly. I don't think I've ever had unfriendliness from any of the staff there.



I will keep improper comments regarding the _merveilleuse _lady off this thread 

The staff were really ace. Seemed to really be hosting the place which makes a massive difference to a pub.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2011)

Is there a night of the week when that band _doesn't_ play the Effra? They're good though 
Also: Ow.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

The jazz band?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 18, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Is there a night of the week when that band _doesn't_ play the Effra? They're good though
> Also: Ow.


Different bands most nights of the week. On Sunday night you can turn up and join in (if you are brave enough).

Was in there myself last night. Thursdays are always good.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2011)

It was packed last night at the Effra. Good pub. I was a bit surprised by how much the demographic had changed since the last time I was there though.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

How so Ed?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> How so Ed?


Has definitely changed loads over the past 2 years - particularly since they took the room divider down. It used to really segregate the customers. Much younger now. Loads of European tourists. Loads of the old regulars still drink in there but they are just getting a little outnumbered.

And loads more women


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Rushy said:


> Has definitely changed loads over the past 2 years - particularly since they took the room divider down. It used to really segregate the customers. Much younger now. Loads of European tourists. Loads of the old regulars still drink in there but they are just getting a little outnumbered.
> 
> And loads more women



Huh. I only ever go on weekend afternoons for the footie, which obviously draws a particular (all-male, youngish) segment.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Huh. I only ever go on weekend afternoons for the footie, which obviously draws a particular (all-male, youngish) segment.


Yep - very different crowd. I tend to avoid it when the footie is on as I don't follow it.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Rushy said:


> Yep - very different crowd. I tend to avoid it when the footie is on as I don't follow it.



Can't say I blame ya!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2011)

Rushy said:


> Has definitely changed loads over the past 2 years - particularly since they took the room divider down. It used to really segregate the customers. Much younger now. Loads of European tourists. Loads of the old regulars still drink in there but they are just getting a little outnumbered.
> 
> And loads more women



Certainly don't see the old chaps playing dominoes in there any more, like you used to.


----------



## gabi (Nov 18, 2011)

They now play at the marquis of lorne pub on dalyell rd. can create quite a racket too


----------



## Rushy (Nov 18, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Certainly don't see the old chaps playing dominoes in there any more, like you used to.


I seem to remember the landlady banned dominoes some years ago, before it became so much busier, because of the frequent domino related 'incidents' often leading to upturned chairs and tables.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Huh. I only ever go on weekend afternoons for the footie, which obviously draws a particular (all-male, youngish) segment.



Heh. So do I. I'm the former but not the latter demographic...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Heh. So do I. I'm the former but not the latter demographic...



We'll have to make sure to abuse each other next time Spurs play Liverpool then!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 18, 2011)

You'll have to join the queue  Actually, the only gobby fans I've known in there were gooners. I like it as a footie pub.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2011)

Rushy said:


> Different bands most nights of the week. On Sunday night you can turn up and join in (if you are brave enough).



Sunday night in the Effra is great - a better way to end the weekend than sitting at home getting depressed.

Lauren Dalrymple who runs it is one of my Brixton heroes.

Anyone remember when Robert "fingers" Mitchell used to be part of the house band?


----------



## gabi (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, i remember Fingers - he was so good I always assumed he'd get signed up by someone and move on... did he?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> You'll have to join the queue  Actually, the only gobby fans I've known in there were gooners. I like it as a footie pub.



Yeah, I wasn't saying I've habitually abused or been abused by fans of other teams in there. Good-natured ribbing IME.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2011)

gabi said:


> They now play at the marquis of lorne pub on dalyell rd. can create quite a racket too


Is that pub doing OK now? I hope so, It's a beautiful building.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 18, 2011)

oh - one of the things mentioned in that Lambeth Weekender paper that i thought I might mention as it could be of interest to some here was...

on December 2nd they're switching on the Christmas lights and simultaneously launching a Friday night market which will take place on Windrush Square every Friday evening apparently (apparently London's only Friday twilight market) - I can't remember the wording but it sounds like cakes, olives, crafts and that sort of thing... much like the one that was briefly on the corner outside KFC.


----------



## gabi (Nov 18, 2011)

editor said:


> Is that pub doing OK now? I hope so, It's a beautiful building.



It's always pretty quiet. I used to live across the road from it so it became my local. Still pop in now and then. Nice group of regulars.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 18, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Sunday night in the Effra is great - a better way to end the weekend than sitting at home getting depressed.
> 
> Lauren Dalrymple who runs it is one of my Brixton heroes.
> 
> Anyone remember when Robert "fingers" Mitchell used to be part of the house band?



I remember fingers.

Lauren is responsible for what was probably the only ever black tie event in the Effra when she did a fundraiser on the 10th anniversary of her Sunday night gigs. That would suggest she has sung her closer "Mercy Mercy Mercy" some 500 times by now!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2011)

Rushy said:


> I remember fingers.
> 
> Lauren is responsible for what was probably the only ever black tie event in the Effra when she did a fundraiser on the 10th anniversary of her Sunday night gigs. That would suggest she has sung her closer "Mercy Mercy Mercy" some 500 times by now!



Yeah I missed that 10th anniversary because I was away!

And Mercy Mercy Mercy will be forever associated with Effra Sundays in my mind. They tried to change it to something else for a few weeks once but it reverted soon enough....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 18, 2011)

The planters outside Brixton Cop Shop have been updated.  Apparently *Jesus does not know who his father is*

*
*


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The planters outside Brixton Cop Shop have been updated. Apparently *Jesus does not know who his father is*



If I were him, I'd be thinking that some bits of the story don't add up, too.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 20, 2011)

The lady from the Atlantic Road deli told me there's a big food fair on Brixton Station Rd next Saturday.  They're having a stall for publicity purposes.  When I said I was surprised they needed it, she said they've recently had people coming in the shop saying they'd lived in Brixton for years but didn't know about the deli.  Who are these people and do they walk about with their eyes closed?  One person asked her if they'd opened off the back of the success of Brixton Village.    I said they should have a sign: "Feeding Brixton's middle classes for the past twenty years".


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2011)

It's not exactly hidden or tiny.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2011)

Does she not feed the lower classes then?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 20, 2011)

they don't have a particularly ostentatiously deli-ish window display and the stuff outside looks very similar to what other shops have outside.  It could be the same as loads of other shops, I guess.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> It's not exactly hidden or tiny.



and certainly not cheap.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 20, 2011)

teuchter said:


>





quimcunx said:


> Second from top left?
> 
> e2a, yes, by the looks of things.


 
I walked past a little while ago and could just see in to the bar (it's in the same place)  the wall at the end of the bar looks to be this colour.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 20, 2011)

leanderman said:


> and certainly not cheap.


What's good though? I keep cycling past but don't seem to stop...

News of the lido pool; having now stripped back most of the non-waterproof paint (  ), it's been discovered the people who painted that last year also concreted the walls of the pool in very cold weather, leading to the concrete later cracking - not ideal.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2011)

It's still a right old pea-souper out there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Went to the park at dusk and it was STUNNING - so pretty.. never been in it when it's been that foggy before.  Loads of people had the same idea and it was really packed but you'd not see anyone until they were almost upon you.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 20, 2011)

editor said:


> It's still a right old pea-souper out there.


Call that a pea-souper? I'd call that Consommé


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2011)

i haven't even looked out of the window today.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 20, 2011)

it was pretty thick at first light and had thinned out a fair bit by lunchtime. It's now a little misty.


----------



## hmmph (Nov 20, 2011)

editor said:


> It was packed last night at the Effra. Good pub. I was a bit surprised by how much the demographic had changed since the last time I was there though.



Not such a good pub (rubbish in fact) if you're a not a beer drinker...only Magners / Bulmers for cider and only small glasses of wine


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 20, 2011)

hmmph said:


> Not such a good pub (rubbish in fact) if you're a not a beer drinker...only Magners / Bulmers for cider and only small glasses of wine


Well, nowadays most Brixton pubs are rubbish for beer drinkers, so it redresses the balance.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i haven't even looked out of the window today.



I caught a glimpse out the window earlier. You are missing nothing.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 20, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i haven't even looked out of the window today.


You haven't missed much, unless you enjoy gazing on very pale pearlgreyness and not much else.

If it's still like this tomorrow, I might try using up a film on the dinosaurs.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 20, 2011)

hmmph said:


> Not such a good pub (rubbish in fact) if you're a not a beer drinker...only Magners / Bulmers for cider and only small glasses of wine



Do they have decent beer now? My other half always refused to go there as the beer selection was so poor, despite the pub itself being nice.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Call that a pea-souper? I'd call that Consommé


Here's how it looked this morning at 7am:


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2011)

Late night then Ed?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Here it was thick in the morning, eased off during the day, but around 4pm in the park it was really very thick... difficult to see at all... there were some people gamely trying to play tennis but laughing at their efforts because they couldn't see the ball.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep, very moody in the park. For no good reason I felt obliged to shout 'Heathcliff!' in a high pitch every so often. 'nother foggy photo oppotunity in the morning, it seems


----------



## hmmph (Nov 20, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Do they have decent beer now? My other half always refused to go there as the beer selection was so poor, despite the pub itself being nice.



I don't know to be honest. All I know is its cider selection is poor


----------



## Greebo (Nov 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> <snip>'nother foggy photo oppotunity in the morning, it seems


Thanks for that, setting alarm and packing camera.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2011)

Gorgeous red sun in Thornton Heath this evening.  Wonder if anyone in Brixton saw it?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 21, 2011)

I had to drive to work early yesterday because half of the Tube was shut and it would have been hard for me to get there for 7.30am.  The fog was extremely thick until you got to Chelsea, when it miraculously became clear as gin.  The posh folks have obviously got a special deal with God or something.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> What's good though? I keep cycling past but don't seem to stop...



Cheese, salami, prosciutto, chorizo, olives, fresh herbs, dried pasta, bread, fresh pesto, vinegar.  They also do Portuguese custard tarts if you like that kind of thing. It's a gem of a shop.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 21, 2011)

seconded


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2011)

Brixton Cake Shop has opened up on the corner of Coldharbour Lane/Gresham Road.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Brixton Cake Shop has opened up on the corner of Coldharbour Lane/Gresham Road.



That'll save you a walk to Granville Arcade


----------



## tarannau (Nov 21, 2011)

leanderman said:


> and certainly not cheap.



A&C's a bit of a mixed bag pricing wise, but it's certainly not grandly expensive either. Bread's reasonably priced and some DeCecco pasta's considerably cheaper than many a deli in Dulwich (unsurprisingly) and Tescos bizarrely. A pack of DeCecco egg fetuccine was over £3 at the evil Tesco empire, nearly a pound more than A&C.

Loads of other value in the store, but there's the odd weirdly overpriced item there too. Seem to remember being bemused by the mark up on some undistinguished butter for example.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2011)

Agreed. Bread's good. I was stung by the cheese prices.

Still, the other deli-ish place a bit further up on the same side of Atlantic Rd charged me 90p for single, large onion. (£1.50/kilo)

Too shocked to question it.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That'll save you a walk to Granville Arcade


The cakes I've seen thus far seem to be of the "celebration" kind, so not really for me. I do like the fact that they've opened up the shutters on the Gresham Road side so you can see the bakers working.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2011)

editor said:


> The cakes I've seen thus far seem to be of the "celebration" kind, so not really for me. I do like the fact that they've opened up the shutters on the Gresham Road side so you can see the bakers working.



I'll try to remember to look tomorrow


----------



## Ms T (Nov 22, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Agreed. Bread's good. I was stung by the cheese prices.
> 
> Still, the other deli-ish place a bit further up on the same side of Atlantic Rd charged me 90p for single, large onion. (£1.50/kilo)
> 
> Too shocked to question it.



70p a pound for Spanish onions strikes me as about right tbh.  The ordinary brown ones are suspiciously cheap at supermarkets - probably a loss leader.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 22, 2011)

tarannau said:


> A&C's a bit of a mixed bag pricing wise, but it's certainly not grandly expensive either. Bread's reasonably priced and some DeCecco pasta's considerably cheaper than many a deli in Dulwich (unsurprisingly) and Tescos bizarrely. A pack of DeCecco egg fetuccine was over £3 at the evil Tesco empire, nearly a pound more than A&C.
> 
> Loads of other value in the store, but there's the odd weirdly overpriced item there too. Seem to remember being bemused by the mark up on some undistinguished butter for example.



Always buy my De Cecco pasta there.  I really like the couple who own it - we were reminiscing the other day about how De Cecco was the same price for years at 90p (I'd found an old packet at the back of the cupboard).  Those were the days.

They were also really nice to me when I almost fainted outside their shop (the first time that's ever happened to me).  Gave me a free bottle of Lucozade and insisted I sat down by the fan inside the shop (it was a very hot day).


----------



## Winot (Nov 22, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Always buy my De Cecco pasta there. I really like the couple who own it - we were reminiscing the other day about how De Cecco was the same price for years at 90p (I'd found an old packet at the back of the cupboard). Those were the days.
> 
> They were also really nice to me when I almost fainted outside their shop (the first time that's ever happened to me). Gave me a free bottle of Lucozade and insisted I sat down by the fan inside the shop (it was a very hot day).



They are absolute stars of the community - they get the odd bit of trouble in there because of the location and always handle it superbly.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 22, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Agreed. Bread's good. I was stung by the cheese prices.



Some of their cheese is pretty high end though, and still cheaper than other delis. They have the most awesome Bree, and I never even used to like Bree until I had the one they sell.

It's an ace shop.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

nagapie said:


> They have the most awesome Bree, and I never even used to like Bree until I had the one they sell.



Olsen?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2011)

Brie


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2011)

Tree?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

English Tree


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 22, 2011)

Breakfast tree


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 22, 2011)

slippery slope.....!


----------



## nagapie (Nov 22, 2011)

Oops. It's really nice anyway.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 22, 2011)

Ms T said:


> 70p a pound for Spanish onions strikes me as about right tbh. The ordinary brown ones are suspiciously cheap at supermarkets - probably a loss leader.



Sounds fairly darn reasonable to me too tbf - large specialist onions command a considerable premium over their smaller and much easier to grow relatives. Pretty sure you'll pay roughly the same, if not a little bit more (£3 for a net of 3?) for similar numbers in the supermarket - Sainsburies 'Taste the Surplus Branding' Vidalia onions iirc. I'm far from an expert on the Bree/Brie/Biriani situation, but the cheeses generally seem competitive compared to their quality ime. Better selections elsewhere admittedly, but at generally much higher prices.

May I add to the chorus of approval for A&C with a giant hell yeah while I'm here too. Fine store, lovely people and one of my most used stores in Brixton, for more years than I care to mention (or even want to think about). It's just a really good all round store, about as far from an unapproachable and 'saw you coming' deli as you can get.


----------



## Janh (Nov 22, 2011)

I like their Italian sausages, and the people serving there are very pleasant.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

Can't but add to the aye-sayers.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2011)

I always stop in for a chat there. Lovely people.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 23, 2011)

Winot said:


> They are absolute stars of the community - they get the odd bit of trouble in there because of the location and always handle it superbly.


 
They have been lovely to Vicky, the homeless old lady who made the sparkly pictures and played the paper and comb.  She used to use the phone in their shop, and now she's in sheltered accommodation, they sell her pictures for her, and I think they also visit her, and drive her back to Brixton occasionally so she can see the 'hood.  I actually think they're pretty competitive on price, but I'd happily pay a bit more for my Brie or whatever, just for that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2011)

i was talking to someone in the know about sparkly picture lady last week, coincidentally. apparently she was never homeless. people just assumed she was.


----------



## gabi (Nov 23, 2011)

ive got two of those sparkly pictures. she's a properly cool old girl. havent seen her round for ages, glad to know shes still going, albeit not in brixton.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 23, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i was talking to someone in the know about sparkly picture lady last week, coincidentally. apparently she was never homeless. people just assumed she was.



She was homeless, but used to stay in B&B accommodation sometimes.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 23, 2011)

I love the phrase "in the know". Conjures up images of barrage balloons, sand-bagged ministries and plucky WAF gals rushing so as not to be late for their shift in the basement nerve centre HQ.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 23, 2011)

i was in the phoenix this morning and I met the builders doing up the Albert. There's loads of them - at least 10 - and they're a crack gang who go around the country doing up Greene King pubs. They're on a tight schedule and I think they have to go to Newcastle next. The guy I spoke to absolutely guaranteed the job would be finished in time for opening tomorrow. They gave me sneak preview inside the pub. It's noticably different but it's still the Albert. I think most people will like it. It is *not* pistachio green!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I love the phrase "in the know". Conjures up images of barrage balloons, sand-bagged ministries and plucky WAF gals rushing so as not to be late for their shift in the basement nerve centre HQ.


someone who works for a homeless charity( and brixton used to be his beat) is what i meant


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i was in the phoenix this morning and I met the builders doing up the Albert. There's loads of them - at least 10 - and they're a crack gang who go around the country doing up Greene King pubs. They're on a tight schedule and I think they have to go to Newcastle next. The guy I spoke to absolutely guaranteed the job would be finished in time for opening tomorrow. They gave me sneak preview inside the pub. It's noticably different but it's still the Albert. I think most people will like it. It is not pistachio green!





A crack gang of builders 

Ten years ago, a crack builders gang was sent to prison by Wetherspoons for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the British underground. Today, still wanted by the chain pubs, they survive as heroes of fortune.

If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i was in the phoenix this morning and I met the builders doing up the Albert. There's loads of them - at least 10 - and they're a crack gang


Well it _is _Brixton.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It is *not* pistachio green!



Well, what colour _is_ it?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 23, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Well, what colour _is_ it?


I'm not sure I want to ruin the surprise...people can come down for a beer tomorrow and see for themselves. I don't think the colour will be the main issue actually...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I don't think the colour will be the main issue actually...



You seem to be hinting at a 'main issue'


----------



## Greebo (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You seem to be hinting at a 'main issue'


Agreed - are you going to spill or not, Brixton Hatter?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2011)

i presume he's talking about the unisex toilets


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 23, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I walked past a little while ago and could just see in to the bar (it's in the same place) the wall at the end of the bar looks to be this colour.



Looked a bit like this from my little peek.

Are there chandeliers, BH?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 23, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i was talking to someone in the know about sparkly picture lady last week, coincidentally. apparently she was never homeless. people just assumed she was.


Well, if you count making enough money to be able to sleep in a B&B most nights as not homeless. I certainly remember times when I was a Lay Visitor/Appropriate Adult when she was sleeping in the foyer of Brixton Police Station because coppers were worried about her welfare. I can also remember times when I'd slip her a tenner because she hadn't made enough to be able to go to the B&B.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 23, 2011)

She did used to have a council flat, but got evicted. That was about 25 years ago iirc.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i presume he's talking about the unisex toilets


notsureifserious.jpg


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 23, 2011)

the stage/raised area has been moved to the middle of the pub...it looks like this will also be used for seating when there's no band. Some people might not like it, but i think it's ok. There was building material everywhere so it's hard to tell what it will look like when finished...but it looks smart and still looks like the Albert. The entrance has been remodelled so there is a porch and you walk through two doors to get in to the bar...useful for keeping the cold out in winter I guess. IIRC there is a new door onto the front decking. That half-height wall has been removed. The sound equipment was sitting on a new shelf where the stage used to be. I can't recall where the door to the mens is...it must be round the corner on the wall at right angles to the old door.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> it looks smart and still looks like the Albert



How does that work then?


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> the stage/raised area has been moved to the middle of the pub..


It should be against the wall that had the entrance to the mens' loos - the new toilet entrance is further along. The double door is also about keeping down  sound pollution.

We're open tomorrow!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


How did you get the picture of my new DJ booth/karaoke facility?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

editor said:
			
		

> How did you get the picture of my new DJ booth/karaoke facility?



Hacked your phone


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 23, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> the stage/raised area has been moved to the middle of the pub...it looks like this will also be used for seating when there's no band. Some people might not like it, but i think it's ok. There was building material everywhere so it's hard to tell what it will look like when finished...but it looks smart and still looks like the Albert. The entrance has been remodelled so there is a porch and you walk through two doors to get in to the bar...useful for keeping the cold out in winter I guess. IIRC there is a new door onto the front decking. That half-height wall has been removed. The sound equipment was sitting on a new shelf where the stage used to be. I can't recall where the door to the mens is...it must be round the corner on the wall at right angles to the old door.


Apparently tall stools are the main seating arrangement. I predict at least 2 cases of concussion before the week is out.


----------



## story (Nov 24, 2011)

I ate at that Mexican place today... Can't recall the name.

Anyway, fairly tasty, but very small portion, I thought. I was still hungry when I finished and mentioned that I was surprised by how small the portion was. It was pointed out to me that the dish (a tostada) was only £4.00 (I think) and that it was really only a starter. But I still say it was not good value for money: a smear of refried beans on a tostada, a mound of shredded lettuce, a scant tablespoon of crumbled feta and another of the veggie stuff. I had extra topping cos it was so small a serving.

I paid £7.80 for a tostada, a drink, and an extra topping, then I went and had some spring rolls at the Thai place around the corner, bringing my total to somewhere just over a tenner.

If I'd eaten a pizza at Franco Manca I'd have spent about the same, but my belly would have been far more satisfied.

This does not give me confidence about the more expensive dishes (£11.00 for the shrimps??)

Alright for a pricey snack, but no good for a hungry lunch.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2011)

Am in The Albert. It's v shiny and new


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Anything worth nicking?


----------



## gabi (Nov 24, 2011)

I heard the booze was free from 6.30-8pm. Altho they changed that policy at 7.30pm due to overwhelming demand.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Are you there gabi? Coming down?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2011)

gabi said:


> I heard the booze was free from 6.30-8pm. Altho they changed that policy at 7.30pm due to overwhelming demand.



This is/was true. Free drinks in Brixton ffs. They should know better


----------



## gabi (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are you there gabi? Coming down?



Nope. it's thanksgiving, havin lovely american themed dinner at home  oh, well maybe after... kinda curious.

i also heard the mens bog is already blocked


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i was in the phoenix this morning and I met the builders doing up the Albert. There's loads of them - at least 10 - and they're a crack gang who go around the country doing up Greene King pubs. They're on a tight schedule and I think they have to go to Newcastle next. The guy I spoke to absolutely guaranteed the job would be finished in time for opening tomorrow. They gave me sneak preview inside the pub. It's noticably different but it's still the Albert. I think most people will like it. It is *not* pistachio green!



I went past it tonight.  Nice sexy black on the outside


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2011)

What's it like inside then?

What are the loos like?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 24, 2011)

Everything smells of fresh paint. It's true, the men's loos are already blocked. The pub is heaving and I'm quite merry. My high spot of the evening (apart from handsome men buying me whiskies) was when the two learning disabled regulars popped in, and they were cheered and applauded. This gladdened my heart as one of them is chased out of some shops and verbally abused. It gladdened their hearts too and I thought, "This is a pub I'm happy to be in."


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Everything smells of fresh paint. It's true, the men's loos are already blocked. The pub is heaving and I'm quite merry. My high spot of the evening (apart from handsome men buying me whiskies) was when the two learning disabled regulars popped in, and they were cheered and applauded. This gladdened my heart as one of them is chased out of some shops and verbally abused. It gladdened their hearts too and I thought, "This is a pub I'm happy to be in."



Lovely

Now what about the ladies loos?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 24, 2011)

Also smelling of fresh paint, but not blocked.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

Having it down the nu skool Albert


----------



## Kanda (Nov 25, 2011)

Shit hat dude! Bring back the other shit hat!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

Which shit hat? There have been many. 

I value your critique


----------



## Kanda (Nov 25, 2011)

I prefer shit cowboy hat tbh


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

I swapped the hat for a Paul Smith scarf. Was I had?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 25, 2011)

From my opinion or Paul Smiths?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

Do you know Paul?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 25, 2011)

They do nice baguettes.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

Sausage baguette?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 25, 2011)

Nobbing and sobbing that way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Nobbing and sobbing that way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Any nudity?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2011)

No pictures of the interior decor scheme then. I suspect a cover-up.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2011)

teuchter said:


> No pictures of the interior decor scheme then. I suspect a cover-up.


I undercoat and 2 of eggshell if they've done it right


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Everything smells of fresh paint. It's true, the men's loos are already blocked. The pub is heaving and I'm quite merry. My high spot of the evening (apart from handsome men buying me whiskies) was when the two learning disabled regulars popped in, and they were cheered and applauded. This gladdened my heart as one of them is chased out of some shops and verbally abused. It gladdened their hearts too and I thought, "This is a pub I'm happy to be in."


Sorry I missed you, I flew past for one pint, popped your book in the post though 


Badgers said:


> View attachment 14917
> 
> Having it down the nu skool Albert


3.30am  (email earlier that day... I'm not stopping late )


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2011)

story said:


> I ate at that Mexican place today... Can't recall the name.
> 
> Anyway, fairly tasty, but very small portion, I thought. I was still hungry when I finished and mentioned that I was surprised by how small the portion was. It was pointed out to me that the dish (a tostada) was only £4.00 (I think) and that it was really only a starter. But I still say it was not good value for money: a smear of refried beans on a tostada, a mound of shredded lettuce, a scant tablespoon of crumbled feta and another of the veggie stuff. I had extra topping cos it was so small a serving.
> 
> ...



Everyone seems to complain about the small portions - including the Time Out review.  They should listen to the criticism.


----------



## gabi (Nov 25, 2011)

Have u been to mexico? they dont do large portions. suits me to a t, as i dont have a big appetite. mexico's the only place i can ever clear a plate.

the place is doing a roaring trade so not sure why they should change their portion size.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 25, 2011)

I think the suggestion is they're charging for a snack like it's a proper meal, or they're selling a snack like it's a proper meal.


----------



## gabi (Nov 25, 2011)

theres nothing on the menu that's huge, its proper mexican street food portions... £4 is pretty fair..

customers will vote with their feet and wallets anyway. if they're greedy they can go across the alley to the brazilian place.


----------



## story (Nov 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I think the suggestion is they're charging for a snack like it's a proper meal, or they're selling a snack like it's a proper meal.



Or presenting it on the menu as if it's a meal.
This is what it felt like to me.

Maybe it is just a lack of understanding about the way things are done in Mexico.

But really, £4-something for a mound of shredded lettuce and a smear of refried beans on a palm-sized tostado... It didn't seem fair to me, Gabi.

And it wasn't _that_ good: it didn't make me think "My god! This is so tasty, I'd like another one of those!" It didn't make me want to add the place to my list of good places for a snack, or tell a friend to try it.

And the ground chorizo on a fellow diner's plate looked like that greasy hamburger meat that they put on top of pizza's in America.

I'll try it again, but I'll not when hungry. Which seems a bit counter-intuitive for an eating place.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 25, 2011)

gabi said:


> theres nothing on the menu that's huge, its proper mexican street food portions... £4 is pretty fair..
> 
> customers will vote with their feet and wallets anyway. if they're greedy they can go across the alley to the brazilian place.



Not any more they can't, because the Brazilian place has closed / been evicted.
Story: I feel your pain, in last month's thread I had exactly the same tale of woe. Some of the tacos are more exciting/different than others, there are things that probably are closer to being 'value for money' than others on the menu but the general feeling - not enough food and too pricey per portion - seems to be the same for more or less everyone who eats there. Which is a shame, because the idea, location, decor, staff and some of the cooking should all spell success. Sort it out casa morita!


----------



## gabi (Nov 25, 2011)

story said:


> Or presenting it on the menu as if it's a meal.
> This is what it felt like to me.
> 
> Maybe it is just a lack of understanding about the way things are done in Mexico.
> ...



Fair enough. Perhaps they should tailor their portion size more to british appetites. but as they're already so popular you have to book ahead so i doubt they will


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2011)

trabuquera said:


> Not any more they can't, because the Brazilian place has closed / been evicted.



The one in Granville Arcade?


----------



## tarannau (Nov 25, 2011)

The trouble with translating Mexican street food to a British setting is that the prices don't even come close. Whereas you'd wander to a street corner in Mexico and pay 60p for a couple of whatever tacos look finest, before tootling off along the road and sampling another few for a pittance a couple of streets down, the same option's not open to you in Blighty.

Thought the food Casa Morita was pretty good fwiw. I'm not sure how much you can tinker with the portion size before it stops feeling less Mexican and more Texmex tbh. That said, I did come out of there and buy some chicharrons from Popes Road on the way back to the station


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2011)

tarannau said:


> The trouble with translating Mexican street food to a British setting is that the prices don't even come close. Whereas you'd wander to a street corner in Mexico and pay 60p



Probably comparable as a proportion of daily wage or whatever though.


----------



## gabi (Nov 25, 2011)

trabuquera said:


> Not any more they can't, because the Brazilian place has closed / been evicted.
> Story: I feel your pain, in last month's thread I had exactly the same tale of woe. Some of the tacos are more exciting/different than others, there are things that probably are closer to being 'value for money' than others on the menu but the general feeling - not enough food and too pricey per portion - seems to be the same for more or less everyone who eats there. Which is a shame, because the idea, location, decor, staff and some of the cooking should all spell success. Sort it out casa morita!



That's sad. I think the upstairs location wasn't doing them any favours..


----------



## tarannau (Nov 25, 2011)

Possibly, but I think I was visiting the swankier style street corner stalls in comparatively upmarket parts ofMexico city rather than the bulk of places tbf, plus they're quite probably the kind of places where regulars gain extras. The clientele seemed to suggest it was of an affordable option than over here anyhow.


----------



## story (Nov 25, 2011)

gabi said:


> Fair enough. Perhaps they should tailor their portion size more to british appetites. but as they're already so popular you have to book ahead so i doubt they will


 
Well it was empty when I went in.

Anyway! I have learnt a lesson about Mexican food, so that's a bonus


----------



## gabi (Nov 25, 2011)

they like to eat little but often in my experience... which is perfect for me as i always get filthy looks in london from waiting staff for leaving half my plate.. my stomach must be the size of a pea


----------



## nagapie (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok, not in Brixton but near enough, Camberwell. And there's no Turkish in Brixton. I went to FM Mangal in Camberwell. It was delicious, the portions were big and they were really nice. I got a bit annoyed when they were reluctant to let me get my birthday cake I'd baked for Mr nags out but it turned out that they were just a bit worried as they'd already baked him one!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 26, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Ok, not in Brixton but near enough, Camberwell. And there's no Turkish in Brixton. I went to FM Mangal in Camberwell. It was delicious, the portions were big and they were really nice. I got a bit annoyed when they were reluctant to let me get my birthday cake I'd baked for Mr nags out but it turned out that they were just a bit worried as they'd already baked him one!



Mango5 gave me a tip about FM Mangal a couple of years ago and I am forever grateful for it.  Amazing place with ace food, service and pricing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2011)

Where's the fireworks that I can hear?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where's the fireworks that I can hear?



Dunno but I can hear but not see em up here in the centre.  Maybe St Matthew's estate way?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Dunno but I can hear but not see em up here in the centre. Maybe St Matthew's estate way?



Don't think so.  I can see from Battersea Power Station to Canary Wharf from where I am, although at strange angles.  Could be Clapham, up Streatham, New Park Road etc.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm at the top of the hill and its somewhere over/past the south circular end of New Park Road, over that way somewhere but couldn't tell without going out to investigate further. Definitely not someone letting off a box from Tesco's in their back garden.

Apparently it's the Islamic New Year today (Al Hijara), wonder if it's anything to do with that?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2011)

ajdown said:


> I'm at the top of the hill and its somewhere over/past the south circular end of New Park Road, over that way somewhere but couldn't tell without going out to investigate further. Definitely not someone letting off a box from Tesco's in their back garden.
> 
> Apparently it's the Islamic New Year today (Al Hijara), wonder if it's anything to do with that?



Could be.  They certainly weren't small fireworks.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 26, 2011)

Just checked the time and it's 1.16am in Mecca right now so maybe they started at midnight Mecca time?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Just checked the time and it's 1.16am in Mecca right now so maybe they started at midnight Mecca time?



Yeah, well it had been going on a while before I posted so I reckon you could be right


----------



## ajdown (Nov 26, 2011)

... and still going on ffs.  We aren't all out partying on a saturday night you know.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 26, 2011)

I have to say I am starting to feel like I could kill someone about those fireworks. Already struggling to get my son to sleep as he has a cold and just when you think they're gone, suddenly one goes off again.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 26, 2011)

ajdown said:


> ... and still going on ffs. We aren't all out partying on a saturday night you know.



Tbf it's not even 11pm yet.  Not really unreasonable o'clock


----------



## billythefish (Nov 26, 2011)

There are some searchlights spinning around on the clouds over towards Clapham Park too... not sure if they're connected or not.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 26, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Tbf it's not even 11pm yet. Not really unreasonable o'clock



As I said, not everyone is out on a saturday night partying, for any number of reasons - and perhaps going to bed at 10pm was part of your weekend's plan because you had a long day with an early start ahead tomorrow... then they really aren't helping are they?

I try not to make any noise after 9pm regardless of the day of the week so as to not annoy the neighbours, and fair enough this doesn't happen every night but still, 11pm is a bit late for a lot of people.

If it is a party to celebrate the Islamic new year then all well and good, but there must be less antisocial methods of doing so.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 26, 2011)

Marriage hasn't tempered you whinge gene then


----------



## ajdown (Nov 26, 2011)

Not at all, she feels the same as me about being kept awake by it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Not at all, she feels the same as me about being kept awake by it.



What's your wife wanting to be sleeping at this time for?  Is she a shift worker or an early riser?

You really should find someone else to live.  City life seems a bit too loud for you.  What you obviously need is a house in the middle of the countryside

and to be woken up by birds tweeting at 3.00am, which you can get in Brixton anyway


----------



## ajdown (Nov 26, 2011)

We are both used to getting up early for work in the week and thus find it hard to adjust for the weekend, so we just stick with our normal bed/up times and do what we can.

We are planning on finding somewhere else to live, next year hopefully, once we have an idea of what money we can get together and find something that suits our needs and plans for life, in an area that will allow it to happen.  So you may all be able to rejoice as I'll no longer be eligible to post on the Brixton forum.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2011)

ajdown said:


> We are both used to getting up early for work in the week and thus find it hard to adjust for the weekend, so we just stick with our normal bed/up times and do what we can.
> 
> We are planning on finding somewhere else to live, next year hopefully, once we have an idea of what money we can get together and find something that suits our needs and plans for life, in an area that will allow it to happen. So you may all be able to rejoice as I'll no longer be eligible to post on the Brixton forum.



You don't have to live in Brixton to be eligible to post 

Where are you planning on moving to, the leafy 'burbs of Surrey?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 26, 2011)

Sleeping advice:

1. Boots foam earplugs.

If the above is not available

2. A good hard shag to knacker you both out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Sleeping advice:
> 
> 1. Boots foam earplugs.
> 
> ...



See the thing with earplugs is you risk not hearing your alarm going off


----------



## colacubes (Nov 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> See the thing with earplugs is you risk not hearing your alarm going off



Number 2 it is then


----------



## ajdown (Nov 27, 2011)

What about being really, really kinky, like ... leaving the light on?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 27, 2011)

ajdown said:


> What about being really, really kinky, like ... leaving the light on?



You devil, you : D


----------



## teuchter (Nov 28, 2011)

ajdown said:


> As I said, not everyone is out on a saturday night partying, for any number of reasons - and perhaps going to bed at 10pm was part of your weekend's plan because you had a long day with an early start ahead tomorrow... then they really aren't helping are they?
> 
> I try not to make any noise after 9pm regardless of the day of the week so as to not annoy the neighbours, and fair enough this doesn't happen every night but still, 11pm is a bit late for a lot of people.
> 
> If it is a party to celebrate the Islamic new year then all well and good, but there must be less antisocial methods of doing so.



http://www.reddit.com/r/firstworldproblems/


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 30, 2011)

The Brixton C*******s lights are being turned on and there's an event happening in Windrush square and a night market this Friday, 2 December.  I read all this in the newspaper ages ago nbut couldn't find what time it all kicks off... I know they usually involve primary kids, so I'm hoping it's early because I'd like to go and take my toddler with me.  Anyone know what time it's at by any chance?  In a bit of a rush, or I'd do some more searching myself.

Thanks


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2011)

ajdown said:


> I'm at the top of the hill and its somewhere over/past the south circular end of New Park Road, over that way somewhere but couldn't tell without going out to investigate further. Definitely not someone letting off a box from Tesco's in their back garden.
> 
> Apparently it's the Islamic New Year today (Al Hijara), wonder if it's anything to do with that?



This was outside The Hand in Hand, it was two of the regulars birthday. One of them is a bit bonkers and had a fuckton of fireworks...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Kanda said:


> This was outside The Hand in Hand, it was two of the regulars birthday. One of them is a bit bonkers and had a fuckton of fireworks...



Islamic bonkers or bonkers bonkers?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 30, 2011)

Great little party / 'strike festival' going on now in windrush square. About 200+ people and reggaemusic. Only slightly annoying thing is Lee Jasper's out of tune megaphone singing!


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Islamic bonkers or bonkers bonkers?



Well, he's a religion hating Nigerian with a big personality


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Well, he's a religion hating Nigerian with a big personality



I like him already


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 30, 2011)

Delivered some tea to library pickets this morning. Solidaritea.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 30, 2011)

Ended up being about 300+ people at the rally in Windrush Square in the end. Lots of noise and lots of support from the public. Big march down the high street before we mobbed the tube station!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 30, 2011)

a few more slightly dodgy mobile phone pics of the strikes march in brixton today


----------



## nagapie (Nov 30, 2011)

I joined the Brixton march just as it was leaving the Square. Good thing too because as the march was moving so slowly to start with, I had to leave to pick up my son before we'd even got much past Temple Station.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 30, 2011)

Kanda said:


> This was outside The Hand in Hand, it was two of the regulars birthday. One of them is a bit bonkers and had a fuckton of fireworks...



Mario Balotelli drinks in the Hand????


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 30, 2011)

Couldn't stay for the rally as my presence was required in North London for more tea and pastry distribution, rallying and marching.  Not a bad day, but my feet are tired.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 30, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> The Brixton C*******s lights are being turned on and there's an event happening in Windrush square and a night market this Friday, 2 December. I read all this in the newspaper ages ago nbut couldn't find what time it all kicks off... I know they usually involve primary kids, so I'm hoping it's early because I'd like to go and take my toddler with me. Anyone know what time it's at by any chance? In a bit of a rush, or I'd do some more searching myself.
> 
> Thanks



right.. back now from busy day.. found out the info myself if anyone's interested:

*Brixton's Christmas light switch on*, from 4pm, Windrush Square, *Brixton.* Christmas begins in Brixton with switching on the 2011 lights; there’s lots going on with festivities including: 
- Brixton library Christmas card workshop, 4pm 
- Library children and young people's light  parade, 5pm 
- Launch of Brixton Sundowner 5pm to 8pm.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> right.. back now from busy day.. found out the info myself if anyone's interested:
> 
> *Brixton's Christmas light switch on*, from 4pm, Windrush Square, *Brixton.* Christmas begins in Brixton with switching on the 2011 lights; there’s lots going on with festivities including:
> - Brixton library Christmas card workshop, 4pm
> ...


What day?! And what's a Brixton Sundowner? Is it a cocktail?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Boxing day I hope.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> The Brixton C*******s lights are being turned on and there's an event happening in Windrush square and a night market this Friday, 2 December. I read all this in the newspaper ages ago nbut couldn't find what time it all kicks off... I know they usually involve primary kids, so I'm hoping it's early because I'd like to go and take my toddler with me. Anyone know what time it's at by any chance? In a bit of a rush, or I'd do some more searching myself.
> 
> Thanks



For editor


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 30, 2011)

editor said:


> What day?! And what's a Brixton Sundowner? Is it a cocktail?



Friday 2nd and the Brixton Sundowner is the new night market that's going to take place every Fri evening in Windrush Square.

eta.. but it would be a great name for a cocktail.. I might have to invent it!


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this Brixton Sundowner thing Spacemakers-related?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Friday 2nd and the Brixton Sundowner is the new night market that's going to take place every Fri evening in Windrush Square.
> 
> eta.. but it would be a great name for a cocktail.. I might have to invent it!



I'll get there before you. Essential ingredients - oregano, special brew, jerk sauce, rum.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Is this Brixton Sundowner thing Spacemakers-related?



I don't know for sure, but I don't think so. There's an article about it in that Weekender free newspaper which doesn't link it to Spacemakers. It sounds very much like it's the market that used to be outside KFC - or similar.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 30, 2011)

They've got a facebook page and a website, with not much on it..

http://sundowner.b-electric.co.uk/


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 30, 2011)

oh and according to them, they're not starting till 9 December - although it still says 2 December on Lambeth website.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> oh and according to them, they're not starting till 9 December - although it still says 2 December on Lambeth website.


Says 2nd December here too: http://www.eat.st/buy-sell-advertise/advert.php?listingID=11


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 30, 2011)

yeah.. but on their own updates on their website and Twitter it says they've moved it.  I'll pop down anyway for the parade and lights, so we'll see.  According to Lambeth website, the food market is on Fri daytime till 4pm on Brixton Station Road, so might just check that out instead.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, gg, that sounds like something fun to do on Friday. Was considering the workshop but the boy seems to bring home daily a new Christmas decoration he's made at childcare.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 30, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Thanks, gg, that sounds like something fun to do on Friday. Was considering the workshop but the boy seems to bring home daily a new Christmas decoration he's made at childcare.



oh.. we'll see you there then!!  Maybe I'll try the workshop - but O usually tries to eat the glue which gets a bit tiresome.


----------



## madolesance (Nov 30, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> They've got a facebook page and a website, with not much on it..
> 
> http://sundowner.b-electric.co.uk/



Any know where their web sites background tile is? Doesn't look to much like London.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 30, 2011)

Rastamouse is coming to Brixton, apparently.  On the 10th

http://twitpic.com/7m8gp8


----------



## Onket (Dec 1, 2011)

How long has that space invader been up on the wall near the tube station? Inbetween Iceland and the coffee shop.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

Onket said:


> How long has that space invader been up on the wall near the tube station? Inbetween Iceland and the coffee shop.


Brand spanking new, I think.

Elsewhere, the house that the violent woman on Coldharbour Lane had set fire to back in the beginning of August has finally been boarded up, and the wide-open windows closed.

Here's how it looked on the night of the fire. I hope she's never coming back.







http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...r-lane-brixton-opposite-barrier-block.278526/


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2011)

Onket said:


> How long has that space invader been up on the wall near the tube station? Inbetween Iceland and the coffee shop.



Is it done in little ceramic tiles?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invader_(artist)


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Is it done in little ceramic tiles?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invader_(artist)


They're all over trendy parts of London. Here's a Sid one from W1:


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2011)

That's not a space invader


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> That's not a space invader


Correct. But you will note that it it made from ceramic tiles and this possibly by the same person/copycat. There are also space invaders on the same street.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/adriancooper/sets/72157600887180591/detail/


----------



## Onket (Dec 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Is it done in little ceramic tiles?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invader_(artist)



Full size bathroom tiles as far as I can see. I've taken a picture, so I'll post it as soon as I get it off my phone.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Onket said:


> Full size bathroom tiles as far as I can see. I've taken a picture, so I'll post it as soon as I get it off my phone.



Cheers


----------



## teuchter (Dec 1, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Rastamouse is coming to Brixton, apparently. On the 10th
> 
> http://twitpic.com/7m8gp8



Oh dear.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Oh dear.


why oh dear?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

Has anyone ever bought coconut water - I've only bought it in little cans from corner shops and wondered if there were other local options?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

Coconuts.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

Very smart. Not by the time they get to this country.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Has anyone ever bought coconut water - I've only bought it in little cans from corner shops and wondered if there were other local options?



I have a can at home


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

This might be how Onket felt after he asked about lasagna and chips....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> This might be how Onket felt after he asked about lasagna and chips....



When was that?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Very smart. Not by the time they get to this country.



you sure?


----------



## Onket (Dec 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> This might be how Onket felt after he asked about lasagna and chips....



Yes, people on here can be right comedians at times.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Has anyone ever bought coconut water - I've only bought it in little cans from corner shops and wondered if there were other local options?


Holland & Barret I think.
It was also available in Tesco but last I heard my gf was pleading with an aisle manager for them not to delist it.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

Cheers. Christ, I wonder what happened to her after that.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Cheers. Christ, I wonder what happened to her after that.



That's what coconut juice does to you. You have been warned.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

I presume she runs a lot?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

In other news, it's 3.40 and getting proper dark. FFS.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2011)

My first move when I'm installed as emperor-god of the planet is to de-tilt the earth's axis.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> My first move when I'm installed as emperor-god of the planet is to de-tilt the earth's axis.



I would have thought you would have been choosing robes first and de-tilting the earth's axis second?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2011)

as emperor-god, I can wear what I damn well please


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

Presumably though, it'd be shorts and shades.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Has anyone ever bought coconut water - I've only bought it in little cans from corner shops and wondered if there were other local options?


Nour?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> In other news, it's 3.40 and getting proper dark. FFS.



wow! Just like last year then!


----------



## Rushy (Dec 1, 2011)

Kanda said:


> wow! Just like last year then!


I'm sure this year it's darker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

Rushy said:


> I'm sure this year it's darker.


if it is, the world is in big trouble


----------



## Kanda (Dec 1, 2011)

Rushy said:


> I'm sure this year it's darker.



Define dark

or maybe it's because we had snow this time last year and everything seemed lighter?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> if it is, the world is in big trouble


Yep. Sure is looking that way.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 1, 2011)

Just seen this on twitter...



> CarlosBrixton Carlos Rodriguez
> #pubquiz at #handinhand on New Park Road, SW2 5LU tonight at 8pm. Big prizes, easy questions, thick locals. There for the taking. #Brixton



Might pop down for a pint and rip the shit out of the quizmaster... !!!


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 1, 2011)

Dagons turned into an oyster bar this evening. £4.50 for half-a-dozen pacific rocks, not bad, but  not many people around because the weather was vile.

They were serving vodka shots with them, not a great idea, spirits and oysters in the same session usually has unfortunate results.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 1, 2011)

Dagons?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 1, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Just seen this on twitter...
> 
> Might pop down for a pint and rip the shit out of the quizmaster... !!!



  (((kanda and the other thick locals)))


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

Rushy said:


> I'm sure this year it's darker.



It's down to global darkening


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Just seen this on twitter...
> 
> Might pop down for a pint and rip the shit out of the quizmaster... !!!



Thick locals eh?

So did you win?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Thick locals eh?
> 
> So did you win?



I just went down to take the piss, I printed out bits of paper with what he tweeted and snuck them into all the answer sheets  Prick.

I helped a mate out, they came 2nd. But we won the bonus question which was £60. Had a pint out of that and came home.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I just went down to take the piss, I printed out bits of paper with what he tweeted and snuck them into all the answer sheets  Prick.
> 
> I helped a mate out, they came 2nd. But we won the bonus question which was £60. Had a pint out of that and came home.



So it was the actual quizmaster who tweeted about "thick locals"?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So it was the actual quizmaster who tweeted about "thick locals"?



Yup. Showed it to the landlords and they were a bit.. WTF>!>>!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

What a twat


----------



## Kanda (Dec 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What a twat



Yup, we're gonna ruin him every time he comes in


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Yup, we're gonna ruin him every time he comes in



I've been wanting to come in for the quiz, not to take part but I like listening, but wasn't sure if it had started


----------



## Kanda (Dec 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've been wanting to come in for the quiz, not to take part but I like listening, but wasn't sure if it had started



I might do one soon, for the thickies like... come to that one!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I might do one soon, for the thickies like... come to that one!



You said the regular quiz was going to be for the thickies


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Yup. Showed it to the landlords and they were a bit.. WTF>!>>!



Hi


----------



## hmmph (Dec 2, 2011)

wondering if I'll get any work done today... too excited about the turning on of the Christmas lights this afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

hmmph said:


> wondering if I'll get any work done today... too excited about the turning on of the Christmas lights this afternoon



What time is it?
Is Clarkson flicking the switch?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What time is it?
> Is Clarkson flicking the switch?



*Brixton's Christmas light switch on*, from 4pm, Windrush Square, *Brixton*. Christmas begins in Brixton with switching on the 2011 lights; there’s lots going on with festivities including the Brixton library Christmas card workshop, at 4pm and the Library children and young people's light parade at 5pm


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds.... missible.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 2, 2011)

Onket said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


That's not a space invader


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Crispy said:


> That's not a space invader


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Sounds.... missible.



in my life that sounds like a party!


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2011)

Thread continues: Brixton chitter-chatter and news, Dec 2011


----------

